# What a SH*T ending to a perfectly good day!



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

:incazzato:

Romeo came upstairs to the office/bedroom (ran infact) to tell me it was feeding time.. So I happily obliged.. Happily followed him downstairs dished up his food... I turned on the oven to start cooking the human food... Turned around and Romeo is face down on the floor... It scared the living day lights out of me I grabbed him and he looked at me so confused that I'd ripped him away from his food.. I screamed for the OH who came running and who said "Your imagining things he's fine" (Romeo was back eating his food at this point) within seconds of my OH leaving the room he did it again.. This time I demanded the OH start the car and get the cat box.. and we went straight into the vets!! All the way to the vets he couldn't hold his head up and wasn't really responding to noise or sight.

Vets notes were:
"Still not right around back end today has seemed uncomfortable but stood to use the litter tray and had a long wee which is normal. On clinical exam VERY VERY subdued and lethargic, mm colour ok, menace response present but reduced , HR/RR normal , abdo palp normal , bladder mildly filled, temp 39, proprioception and neuro exam normal, swelling evident around anus and some pus draining. Treat abscess at this point reasses tomorrow, sooner if deterioation overnight.


The only reason the vet even noticed the abcess was because he took his temp with the thermometer and it must of been enough pressure to pop it... Before he took his temp nobody had any idea what was wrong with him... He honestly looked like he was going to die  I'm still shaking now. My poor poor baby! He's been fine all day.. wide eyed , playing , running around!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh god what a fright! Get well soon Romeo, big glass of wine for Auspicious.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Omg... what a nightmare....  I can only imagine how you must've felt when you saw him like that  

Thank goodness the vet found what was wrong and popped the abcess, hope he'll be feeling better soon.

I agree - large glass of wine time now!!!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Omg, how absolutely terrifying for you to see your little Romeo like that. I hope he will be ok. Thinking of you both. x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

you poor things! 

Hope Romeo is feeling better and back to his normal self soon x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Poor Romeo, very scary that he changed so quickly  Really glad it's '_only_' an abcess and can be dealt with. 
Definitely have a large glass of wine, or two, you deserve it


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I just don't know what to do with him 
It seems like every few months he gets REALLY ill.. I'm beginning to wonder if we've made his life into a living nightmare since he's been with us 

I do have to admit the vet we have today was a really good guy.. He saw Romeo once before (and I didn't take to him at all) but he was so nice to us tonight.. and he waived the consultation fee.. and only asked to pay for the medication (which really really helped us out!).

The wine is open....!

Thank you for all your kind words YET AGAIN.. You really are like my family sometimes!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor Romeo thank goodness you took him to the vet. Get well soon little man. (((((((Big hugs to you))))))))


Viv xx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

poor Romeo hope he's ok x


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh no, but thankfully you noticed and acted quickly and I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't imagine how terrifying that must have been, hope he makes a quick recovery


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Poor Romeo  and poor you  how frightening for you. 

Hope he's on the mend really soon xx


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

That sounds terrifying!! Hope he's feeling better soon x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

That must have given you a hell of a scare,luckily you were there and were able to act quickly.Hope he is better soon.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

God they are such a worry sometimes, how terribly scary for you!.....everything crossed for a quick recovery x


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor Romeo! And what a frightening and distressing experience for you. So glad that the vet found the abcess, and I hope Romeo makes a good recovery.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks again guys... 
He's lying with my OH watching telly at the moment.. He seems "asleep" but has his eyes open if that makes sense? He's had a injection of Convenia (which I believe is a long last anti biotic) and a injection of Metacam!

I've got to watch for any deterioration overnight so it's going to be a long one!

How scary is it that an animal can go from being absolutely hyper and playful.. to looking like he's at deaths door so quickly?!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Romeo  Hope the antibiotics work quickly and he's soon back to normal. What a fright he must have given you - thank goodness for your prompt action :thumbup1:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe by now it's more of a bad middle but brighter towards the end sort of day? (Given that he's back at home getting better?) Hope he gets properly well soon, poor baby.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2013)

It is very scary when they suddenly collapse. When Kizzy fainted it was very frightening as I did not know what made her do that so she was rushed to the vets. I am glad Romeo is home safe and sound.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh gosh how awful! You must've been very scared!

Big glass of vino and a bubble bath for you tonight!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

How frightening for you  Luckily you were there and could act so quickly!

Get well soon Romeo!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Poor Romeo  Hope the antibiotics work quickly and he's soon back to normal. What a fright he must have given you - thank goodness for your prompt action :thumbup1:


I'm glad I was there.. I normally walk in and out while they're eating.. I looked over saw him face planted... I convinced myself he was trying to get to food under the plate for a few seconds (Stupid I know!)



> Maybe by now it's more of a bad middle but brighter towards the end sort of day? (Given that he's back at home getting better?) Hope he gets properly well soon, poor baby.


I hope so! Poor little guy he's always in the wars.. The vet thinks the abscess might be from a cat bite or a claw in the bum.. and since he hasn't been out unsupervised it must of been Princess Buttons handywork!



> Oh gosh how awful! You must've been very scared!
> 
> Big glass of vino and a bubble bath for you tonight


The wine is open and the bath is tempting but I'm scared that when I get out of the bath I'll turn into ice! I hope your evening ended ok? I haven't checked back on your thread yet  *hug*


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Aw poor Romeo I'm so glad the vet found the abcess let's hope he makes a quick recovery must have been terrifying for you and it was very nice of the vet to waive the consultation fee


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh my goodness! Poor Romeo and poor you! I'm glad he's home with you and OH and we all hope he gets better soon! 
Love from all of us! :001_wub:


----------



## LyraBella (Jul 18, 2012)

Hope he gets better soon.

Cx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Poor Romeo and poor you! I can appreciate how scary this was for you.

You mean he just collapsed? Amazing the way he appeared fairly normal ( running eating) beforehand. Apart from the abscess, has he been ill in the recent past?

Hope he's much better soon!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Poor Romeo and poor you! I can appreciate how scary this was for you.
> 
> You mean he just collapsed? Amazing the way he appeared fairly normal ( running eating) beforehand. Apart from the abscess, has he been ill in the recent past?
> 
> Hope he's much better soon!


Yes he ran up the stairs meowed and gave me his "your late feeding me" look then I followed him to the kitchen.. he meowed and padded me with his feet while I was dishing up his food..iI heard him eating while I was turning the oven on .. I turned around and it looked (or I convinced myself) as if he was trying to eat food that had got under the plate.. I called his name and nothing happened.. I lifted him and he started to shake/ shivver.. by the time the OH arrived he looked "normal" started eating again and it happened again...

I picked him up and his head just kept dropping like he couldn't hold it up? But his eyes weren't closed.. his breathing went a bit crazy and then settled. When we got to the vets he just laid on the table hanging his head off of the edge looking depressed and I hate thinking about it but he just looked like he was going to die...

The vet checked everything... His hips/ rear legs are really weak he sort of walks like he has "rickets" the same but much worse as when he's had a uti.

In the recent past he's had a couple of waterworks problems which has again affected his hind legs.. there's no health reason why it happens... The only conclusion every vet has drawn is because of "not going outside" and he's stressed by it!

We havent seen much improvement tonight apart from trying to eat food from our plates and he wants to be near me ALL the time... I can see frustration on his face and HOPE that's why he looks so sad


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

God how awful, that must have been so scary but well done you for rushing him to the vets. 

Hope Romeo is feeling better once the medication has kicked in. Try and relax yourself, I know it's almost impossible and you'll want to be watching him like a hawk x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor baby. Abscesses are really painful and make you feel ill, but imagine one THERE 

What a horrible scare just to see him like that. Hope he's much better soon.


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness you poor thing! That must have been so scary 
I hope Romeo is feeling better this morning x


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

No real improvement at the moment 
He did wake me up for food.as usual.. followed me to the kitchen (slowly)
Began eating his food but again couldn't keep his head up .. he didn't eat all his food but his appetite was there.

He walked back into the living room , got into the litter test but had to lie down to wee so we his fur is a little yucky  he's asleep on my lap ... We have an appointment at the vets at 11:20


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh dear. Best wishes for the vets visit later. X


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Poor Romeo!!!
I hope his vet visit goes ok! Give him a bug cuddle from me xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh poor Romeo! Hope the vet can sort him out soon. I know an abcess can make them very ill as it gives them a high temp, but I thought once it was burst they felt a lot better?? Has the vet drained it properly? I would ask him to check for other things too if the abcess is draining well. xx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope he gets better, please keep us posted.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh my, what a terrible shock for you.

Poor little Romeo - everyone at Moggy Towers is sending him Get Well Soon vibes and really hoping the vet visit goes well.

(((hugs)))


----------



## Asteria (Dec 31, 2012)

Awww poor Romeo! I hope that the vets can help him feel better. 

I've got my fingers crossed that he starts feeling more like himself soon


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

What a horrible experience. Wishing Romeo a speedy recovery.


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor Romeo!  I hope all goes well at the vets this morning. I wonder if he needs antibiotics? Keep us posted, please.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone,



> Oh poor Romeo! Hope the vet can sort him out soon. I know an abscess can make them very ill as it gives them a high temp, but I thought once it was burst they felt a lot better?? Has the vet drained it properly? I would ask him to check for other things too if the abscess is draining well. xx


I suffered with abscesses myself (not in the exact area he has one) but I know that I've suffered with a bad fever and muscle weakness. But like you said once it's popped I usually feel a lot better..

The vet had a squeeze of it and some came out (I didn't see how much as OH was in the way ) So I'll ask for him to examine it again and maybe try to clear a bit more out.

The time this morning seems to be dragging on.. I haven't had much sleep and me and the OH have already had a "ding dong" before we even opened our eyes properly.. Button's decided to crap on the floor which I only discovered when I STOOD in it... and Romeo well he just looks so sad and "drugged up" and frustrated.. His reactions are a bit better today as in he can follow my hand around and is reacting to the sound of my voice. He's still not walking well at all.

I don't know if this sounds stupid.. But I'm scared to put water with his food (like I normally do) in case he face plants again and inhales it 

I've had so many animals growing up but I've never had one look so ill before.. even right before the end?!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Poor boy, fingers crossed he picks up soon x


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh bless, it sounds terrible  I hope he perks up... I would just feed him as normal so you don't upset his bowels as well but maybe sit with him while he eats if you can... poor little dude!!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Sounds like the abcess maybe needs to be flushed out by the vet. Please let us know what happens as soon as you get back from the vets xxx


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Poor little man, hopefully the vet will flush it out for him and hopefully this will perk him up. 

Our family cat Sam (stayed at home with mum and dad when I moved) is a sod for going out and getting in fights with the local cat gangs... he developed a large absyss on his face one day and I was due to take him to the vets that afternoon so was home giving him lots of fuss and cuddles as he was feeling sorry for himself when the absyss exploded in my hand.... it was revolting!! It was the colour or cold milky coffee and the smell was awful.... it's no wonder he'd been feeling bad. Vet cleaned it all up for me, (that was the mess on sams face not the mess that was now all over me!!) and Sam started to perk up quite quickly after that... and 2 days later was back out getting himself in another fight!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope Romeo gets on ok at the vets it must be so awful for you to see him so unwell. Im sure the vet will sort him out today and before you know it he will be back to full mischief again. Let us all know how he gets on. Kyria x


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Not quite sure what to say.. there has been no improvement the vet drained a little bit more from the abscess and Romeo didn't make a sound... "most animals would be screaming the house down". The only positives are that he has eaten a little and he has managed to wee. There isn't much more the vet can do for the abscess as he is already pumped with strong long lasting anti inflammatory and a very strong anti biotic.

The vet said he'd been thinking about Romeo all night at home and will be calling us later today after he has had time to think.. He thinks testing for FIP should be the first avenue.

I don't know what else to say.. I'm devastated beyond belief.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Was hoping for better news-your head must be all over the place.
Sending him huge get well wishes and a big hug for you.
Please keep us updated-we are all here for you
Maureen


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh god you poor girl and your poor darling Romeo. Im so sorry to hear that. Please try to be strong I felt physically sick reading that as at one time I thought Nemo had that too when ill as a kitten but thankfully not. Please keep strong, im sure Romeo will be absolutely fine too, it could be just poorly because of abcess and all the drugs...My thoughts are with you and Romeo.xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Hi everyone,
> Not quite sure what to say.. there has been no improvement the vet drained a little bit more from the abscess and Romeo didn't make a sound... "most animals would be screaming the house down". The only positives are that he has eaten a little and he has managed to wee. There isn't much more the vet can do for the abscess as he is already pumped with strong long lasting anti inflammatory and a very strong anti biotic.
> 
> The vet said he'd been thinking about Romeo all night at home and will be calling us later today after he has had time to think.. He thinks testing for FIP should be the first avenue.
> ...


So so sorry to hear this, however I am sure there must be more they can do! Why would they suspect FIP when he has come in with an abcess? Did they not check that the abcess hasn't gone deeper, as some cats need an op for it. What meds has he been given, that could be making him more subdued. I hope that someone with more medical knowledge will be along soon with some more helpful information, but I would go to another vet for a second opinion!!!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> So so sorry to hear this, however I am sure there must be more they can do! Why would they suspect FIP when he has come in with an abcess? Did they not check that the abcess hasn't gone deeper, as some cats need an op for it. What meds has he been given, that could be making him more subdued. I hope that someone with more medical knowledge will be along soon with some more helpful information, but I would go to another vet for a second opinion!!!


The reason I think they suspect FIP is because since we've had him (September) he's been in and out of the vets with various health issues... He was from a house with a LOT of other cats and when he is ill.. It really does take it out of him - I guess his immunity is low?

The vet did look at the abcess again today and he did get a little more out and says it's "draining well"

Normally I would knock the vets but the vet we saw today (same guy as last night) did visibly look upset and waived the consultation fee again. The reason he's ringing us later is because on his break he plans to get all the information he can and figure out pricing and tests to do first.

I pray it's not FIP but I've never seen any animal look so ill before.

Thank you all for your kind words x


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

SOOOOO sorry to read this.  Poor little fella.

Is it 'maybe' possible that the extra strong AB's are making him feel a bit bleugh whilst they are kicking in? I know that there are some AB's that make me feel really ill and I am wondering if he's having the same response.

Just a thought....... 

More hugs to both of you.

xxx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's hard to know what to say  You must be so worried.

It sound's like you have a very caring vet and he is adamant he will find out what's wrong, which is good 

Big ((hugs)) to you both, and fingers crossed you can get to the root of the problem.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor, poor boy  I do hope it is nothing worse than the abcess - FIP is a terrible illness and there are no definite tests for it  What a worry for you  but I am glad you have such a caring vet


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh no poor Romeo! 

Hope it's just an abscess, the meds will kick in soon 
Your vet sounds amazing!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope Romeo picks up soon  - I would just like to add thru experience of Jinks having a very nasty abcess in his cheek that it really does knock them for six and make them look a lot more ill than they are - I remember Jinks being so subdued and lethargic ... 

Hopefully the Anti's will kick in soon but I must warn it does takes time esp if its a really bad one and has got infected - my cat had to have his drained in the end ....recovery was at least a month - as the first lot of anti's did not work so maybe check with your vet about them ...the fact Romeo is eating and drinking is a good sign though so try not to worry too much - although I know its v v hard not to ((()())) xxx


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Thinking of you and hoping for some better news soon xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi again.. Since my last post where I said the vet was going to be ringing us on his break.. He did.

He suggested that we have some blood tests for FELV and FIV (inhouse) and another test that gets sent to a lab.. I'm sure the nurse said it was for FIP and I've been reading about it over night on the net and on the forums.. and all I can see is there is no definite test nor really any treatment? (PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG?!!!)

The good news (10 minutes ago) we had a phone call from the nurse who said Romeo's blood tests have come back clear for FELV and FIV.
My OH answered the phone (which really got my back up.. as I'm the "brains" in the relationship and I actually LISTEN - However I know he did it because he's worried for me). The nurse said the one that was being sent to the lab (which I'm assuming is FIP) is the "treatable" one???? 

I'm so confused, annoyed , scared, upset 
I could honestly go to the womans house where we got Romeo (The hoarder) and beat her with something and take all her cats away


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi Auspicious

This sounds like good news to me!!  
They are obviously testing him for something other than FIP (as FIP is not treatable).

But it's great that he's clear of FIV and FeLV!! That must be a big relief :thumbup1:

They can get very ill just because of an abcess, this link explains how they can react:-
Cat Abscess - Cat Fight Abscess

I am sure that Romeo will be on his way back to normal soon.

(I have been worrying about Romeo since before my lunch break!!)


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well that is good news then !  

I must say sometimes the vet does frighten you with what your cat "could" have - I have had this many times when visiting the vet.

I remember waiting for the phone call from my vet to tell me jinks had come round from the draining procedure and when I got it the first thing they did was say to me we have xrayed and the infection seems to have gone into the bone we can take swabs for testing do you want us to do so if so it will cost you and then gave me a figure which I cannot remember - they did not even tell my how my cat was or anything! I was very cross and said as much and that I would like to see the xray and discuss with the vet when I came to collect my cat....I upon seeing the xray decided along with the vets agreeance to carry on the antibiotics as was not life threatening ......sometimes they are a bit naughty and I did say to my vet I was not happy with the way they dealt with me on the phone I felt like I was being emotionally blackmailed .

Try not to panic and let the medicine work  xxx


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

Hugs for you and Romeo

Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon and it is nothing more serious.


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm very glad that Romeo doesn't have FIV or FELV but sorry that he still feels so poorly.

I've been Googling to see if I can dig up anything helpful for you, and all I can say is that I would be very surprised if the nurse described FIP as "treatable", since I'm not sure that symptom control/palliative care would be described that way. Also, there doesn't appear to be any one definitive test for FIP, just a number of different tests that could indicate that it might be a possibility.

Hoping that whatever Romeo has is treatable and that he feels better soon.

*Big hugs*


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

As far as my limited knowledge goes I don't think there is a definitive test for FIP it's more a case of ruling everything else out but it's good he's clear of FIV and FELV, If his abscess was very big then I would imagine that would make him feel rotten and in lots of pain (I know when I had a dental abscess I wanted to cut my head off the pain was that bad) 

Fingers crossed the antibiotics kick in and he starts to feel better, you might want to get him some probiotics as antibiotics will kill off his good bacteria as well as the bad stuff so it will help settle his tum and hopefully stop him get a bad bottom.

Well shall keep fingers and furry paws crossed for a swift recovery.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Hi Auspicious
> 
> This sounds like good news to me!!
> They are obviously testing him for something other than FIP (as FIP is not treatable).
> ...


Thank you for the link it does help a little bit.

The phone call my OH took was from the NURSE with the results rather than the vet. I don't like the nurse very much anyway. When In the waiting room before I've seen her dismiss elderly clients who were clearly very upset because of their poorly animal and when we took Romeo to be neutered she made me feel like a cruel EVIL person because I didn't tick the boxes for optional extras (which IMO weren't necessary) - I *did* tick the box that gave permission for them to treat him without consent if something did go wrong though!!

I'm going to ring the VET (who has finished for the day now) tomorrow to ask him what the other test was although I'm sure the nurse said FIP (and called it treatable which evidently it is not).

Thank you for being so worried (Romeo apologises!)

Thank you again everyone for being so helpful and caring... If I didn't have the forum I'd be curled up in a little ball somewhere I think! 
Fingers crossed the antibiotics kick in!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry I'm back..

If it's not FIP they are testing for what else could they possibly be testing for?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The test they sent out to the lab for may be to see if the bacteria causing the abcess have migrated to the bloodstream...


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> The test they sent out to the lab for may be to see if the bacteria causing the abcess have migrated to the bloodstream...


Thank you.

I'll give them a ring tomorrow and ask again I hate this waiting thing.. I'm hoping the AB's will kick in soon...


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to read that poor Romeo isnt improving as well as we would have hoped.Sending positive healing vibes to the gorgeous lad hoping to read some good news soon.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am sorry Romeo is still not too well, as others have said hopefully the ABs will kick in soon and he will feel more like himself. ((((((( hugs))))))) x

Viv xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you 

There is still no improvement  he eats a little bit but looks physically scared after every.mouthful.. he keeps moving away from the bowl or his head just lowers down. Were lying in bed together just staring at each other 

I'm at the point of tears begging him to get better.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Poor Romeo....
The worst thing about it is being unable to _do_ anything, all you can do is wait and hope and pray.....

Come on, Romeo, pull through......


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So sorry to hear he isn't better. Hoping the ABs do the trick. Try not to worry about what the vet has said it 'may' be, I know its easier said than done x x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Maybe your Romeo can send him some good vibes Jiskefet?

I would probably ring the out of hours vet and get some further advice, maybe describe his symptoms and ask them if the abscess alone could be causing them? I'm sure they would be able to have a chat with you, I rang them when Jumpy had a cyst on his back which had become enflamed. They were able to reassure me that he would be ok until morning when I could take him to my usual vet.

Come on Romeo, we all want you to get better, please eat a little more for your mummy xx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Sending lots of healing vibes to Romeo. Hope you both have a restful night.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

I agree about calling the OOH vet. Although my own vet team is on call till 10pm, the OOH team at another vets are very good and very reassuring.

My own lad had an abscess from a scratch and it all happened very quickly -I was new to cat ownership and didn't realise how quick and dramatic it was. He had it flushed and stitched, and I wonder if this might be something to discuss tomorrow if he's no better.

It's good he's still eating, however little it seems. If he's not expending much energy he won't want or need to eat as much

Thinking of you

X


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

My heart goes out to you 
and you and Romeo are in my thoughts and prayers.

I agree with what you said-that without P.F you would be curled up in a ball somewhere-its so good to have people to talk to who can offer support and give advice.

Sending Romeo loads more healing prayers and sending a BIG HUG for you
Maureen


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

How's Romeo this morning?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> I picked him up and his head just kept dropping like he couldn't hold it up? But his eyes weren't closed.. his breathing went a bit crazy and then settled. When we got to the vets he just laid on the table hanging his head off of the edge looking depressed and I hate thinking about it but he just looked like he was going to die...
> 
> The vet checked everything... His hips/ rear legs are really weak he sort of walks like he has "rickets" the same but much worse as when he's had a uti.
> 
> In the recent past he's had a couple of waterworks problems which has again affected his hind legs.. there's no health reason why it happens... The only conclusion every vet has drawn is because of "not going outside" and he's stressed by it! (


How is he now? I've read all the other posts BUT am responding to this because my first thoughts when I read more of the details were low potassium levels as these could explain some the symptoms ie being unable to hold his head up and the hind leg problems. (Incidentally, how old is Romeo?) When you mention urinary problems do you mean something like cystitis or was it more kidney related? IF hypokalemia is the problem then it's possible he had this all along but it's worsened to the point of what you witnessed on Monday. Has he ever had bloodtests before this? Heart rate normality? Another thing I'm considering is Thiamine deficiency, I wonder if he was fed a lot of fish before coming to you or if he's currently fed raw. Both of these are treatable by the way.

I realise the vets have run some bloodtests but these were the day after and not the the evening the abscess was detected? In addition, apart from the FeLV and FIV snap tests, I'm assuming they ran a full panel?

I'm glad to see this new vet is on the case as I find the comments made by the other vets to be very dismissive, to say the least. I simply cannot see how not going out could explain hind leg problems!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I hope to hear some better news about little Romeo today, he's only 7 months old! 
Please let us know how he is doing, Auspicious, and what the vet says today xx


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

My first thought this morning was little Romeo. I hope and pray he is better today..Please let us know how he is. Thinking of you both Kyria xx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Treaclesmum said:


> I hope to hear some better news about little Romeo today, he's only 7 months old!
> Please let us know how he is doing, Auspicious, and what the vet says today xx


Thanks T, I thought he was a older! Yes, indeed A, please do let us know how things are.


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

**hoping he's ok this morning**


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
I was going to wait until I got near a computer but I know you all want some news.

Again there is no good news 
He us still eating (but really panicking whilst doing so) last night he was eating and then suddenly turned around looked at me and dug all his front claws into my leg... When I went to touch him to tell him everything was ok he "tried" to run away like he thought I was going to hit him?  .

He used the litter tray this morning again to wee , he got himself there by himself but had to lie down to wee. The walking hasn't improved at all... He is still quite depressed and has no energetic.

Ian,
I'm not at the computer so I can't copy and paste from another thread but I posted a thread I'm October I think about a seresto flea collar I typed the results of a full blood panel on there. That's when the hind leg problem first happened and the vet that ordered the full.blood work found everything was completely normal. Especially in regards to the potassium levels.

By urinary problems I do mean cystitis , again everytime he's had this they have done a urine analysis it has come back completely clear. Incidentally the hind legs would go a "bot funny" but nothing like before or now.

His heart beat has always been FINE and vets have always remarked how it is so normal it is for a cat at the vets.

I will be turning my computer soon so will copy and paste the blood test over from my other thread if you can't find it again.

Thank you again everyone were devastated it can't be any better xxx


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Ohhh hang in there Romeo... does he have another vet appt? 

**Sends Romeo lots of love across the internet!**


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Ohh poor baby  

Sounds like eating is causing him some pain in some way, he sounds scared of the food... I wish the vet could offer you some more advice. They really should keep him in if he's like this 

Huggles to Romeo xxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hugs for Romeo ((())) with him having an abcess near or in his rectum I can understand him lying down to wee etc must be very painful ...really hope he picks up soon xxx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sending all my well wishes towards you and little Romeo. x


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Ohh poor baby
> 
> Sounds like eating is causing him some pain in some way, he sounds scared of the food... I wish the vet could offer you some more advice. They really should keep him in if he's like this
> 
> Huggles to Romeo xxxxxxx


We have two theories about the eating..

1. Because his life revolves around food and given his background of having to fight for food.. he doesn't want to eat but feels compelled to do it

Or

2. Hes finding it hard to breathe and eat at the same time

I think the reason they aren't keeping him is because they really don't know what's wrong with him so there isn't much they can do for him if he's still eating/ drinking and weeing

Xxx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Treaclesmum said:


> Ohh poor baby
> 
> Sounds like eating is causing him some pain in some way, he sounds scared of the food... I wish the vet could offer you some more advice. They really should keep him in if he's like this
> 
> Huggles to Romeo xxxxxxx


Or maybe he assosciates it with last night ie being whisked off while eating.

Auspicious, I can fully understand how stressful all this must be for you right now, all compounded by the fact the vets haven't a firm diagnosis, as yet. However, this doesn't mean whatever is wrong is incurable so please try not to worry too much now.

Serum potassium levels can be normal while cell levels are depleted-it's just the body's coping mechanism in keeping it where it's needed most. I'll have a look at results when you get a chance to post the link!

Take care.


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Sending lots of healing vibes to Romeo....please get better soon gorgeous boy xx

*hugs* to you and OH hun xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Romeo, you must be beside yourself. Afraid to eat is a bit strange, i have normally found cats will eat...something at least...even when they are REALLY poorly. Has the vet checked inside his mouth, broken tooth, inflammation etc? Or is it possible he has swallowed some foreign body? It rather sounds as tho' there is more to this than just the abscess on which the vet has been concentrating.
Also, I have been quite shocked just this last year how many cats have been really poorly and the vets in charge (ie four different vet practices) have had_ not a clue_ what was wrong with them. Four cats I could name right now, including a six-year-old of my own. 
Hope you get good news soon, try not to despair...easier said than done.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Thoughts are with you, wishing him a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I keep checking in with the hope that Romeo is back on form. Really sorry to read that he is continuing to be a worry. 

Sending more 'Get Well Soon' vibes from all the Moggy Posse and their two big slaves.

xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

How is he today?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep strong and positive. We are all thinking of you and Romeo xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hope you dont mind me posting the link to your "flea collar" thread for you

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/269136-warning-seresto-flea-collar-2.html

Paws crossed here for Romeo.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

buffie said:


> Hope you dont mind me posting the link to your "flea collar" thread for you
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/269136-warning-seresto-flea-collar-2.html
> 
> Paws crossed here for Romeo.


Thank you!!

Here is the results of the blood test on 23/10/12 (Ian)

Appointment to re assess case

Pre G.A Blood test

Romes is brighter this morning and has passed faeces and had some diarrhoea this morning. Is EDDU all normally but is still not using his back legs normally. He is taking a couple of steps and then wanting to sit down.
On CE well hydrated, mm colour normal , resp rate normal , heart rate 140bpm (maybe a little slow for a cat in the vets), abdo palpation unremarkable, temp normal and withdrawal reflexes in hind legs normal. Gait is almost slightly ataxic/weakness.
Advised preGA bloods to rule out electrolyte abnormalities as a starting point.

Metacam Oral for cats 3ml

(I assume this is the blood results.. someone on here probably will understand this)

Na 150 , K,3,4 , Cl 11.5 , TC02 25 , Urea 10.4 , Glucose 5.8 , HCT 29 , pH 7.419 , pCO2 36.7 , HCO3 23.7 , BEecf - 1 , AnGap 15 , Hb 9.9 , TP 67 , Alb 28 , Glob 39 , ALT 30

Advised that bloods are normal and no electrolyte abnormalities. Plan to continue with metacam for a couple more days and re-evaluate next step dependent on response. Some extra blood has been taken for possible toxo screen if it is decided that this is necessary.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

well sounds a lot more positive  I still say its prob mostly to do with his abcess bless him - they really do make them very poorly xxx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I think someone asked if we have any more appointments booked.. No we don't the vet wants to get the 3rd result back but we can ring the surgery anytime.

I've rang this morning to let them no there's is no change and to point out again the weird behavior around food but unfortunately the vet we have been seeing is out on visits for most of the day so the receptionist is going to "Pin him down" and get him to ring us as soon as he comes back into the surgery. So were just waiting now.

I've got Romeo to eat a little bit more.. I've got him some Whiskas Oh So Meaty.. I know it's not the best out there but he's not responding to any of his normal food and the Oh So meaty smells pretty good and it seems to of got his interest. I've been giving a tiny bit at a time as he seems not to get himself so stressed if its done that way... It really does seem as if he's struggling to breathe and eat at the same time and panicking.

I know we don't know for definite and I'm trying to keep positive about it but he just looks so miserable and sad. My OH is desperately upset as well and the pressure is causing tears and crossed words 

I hope one day somebody will read the threads about Romeo's health and realize allowing cats to roam "entire" and just "let them get on with things" is SO WRONG!

I'm trying to tell myself that we did the right thing by taking him away from where he was before.. but I'm also wondering if we just left him where he was would he be healthier? Would he of had these problems?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> well sounds a lot more positive  I still say its prob mostly to do with his abcess bless him - they really do make them very poorly xxx


The post with blood results were from October hun when he first "went off his legs"


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> The post with blood results were from October hun when he first "went off his legs"


ahh right oops  I was on about his symptoms from weeing and stuff


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Just had a phone call back from the lovely vet (if I wasn't with my OH...)


The 3rd test that was sent to Glasgow was to try and determine if he has FIP and said the Nurse who told us that it was "treatable" was incorrect (as we all know) but it is "manageable".. but leads to the inevitable.

In regards to the eating he thinks it may be because he can't breathe through his nose properly due to an injury he had when he came to us.. It's never showed any problems before but I guess because he's weak it's not helping.

We've been told to disregard the advice about not feeding dry because of his past problems with UTI's .. that it's better he is eating a good quality dry than struggling to try and eat wet food and getting himself into a state.. he needs energy from his food.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> I think someone asked if we have any more appointments booked.. No we don't the vet wants to get the 3rd result back but we can ring the surgery anytime.
> 
> I've rang this morning to let them no there's is no change and to point out again the weird behavior around food but unfortunately the vet we have been seeing is out on visits for most of the day so the receptionist is going to "Pin him down" and get him to ring us as soon as he comes back into the surgery. So were just waiting now.
> 
> ...


Hey don't feel bad about rescuing him!! He certainly wouldn't have been any healthier by staying where he was. I've rescued 2 cats from a hoarder's house, one of them (Treacle) always seemed weak in certain ways, and was sadly hit by a car and died aged 1.  I always wonder if his bad start in life made him less able to cope outdoors than most cats... but I am sure that his health would've been even worse if he'd stayed where he was!! Even if Romeo's background has made him weaker, you have certainly helped him. I bet he wouldn;t even get vets care if he stayed where he was!! So please don't feel bad.

What has the vet said about his breathing??  If the abscess has released toxins into his bloodstream, he could be in a lot of pain, and that in itself could make him seem to gasp for breath. They should have a good look in his mouth too, just in case there is any obvious cause of mouth pain which they may have missed in light of the abscess. He did first start acting weird whilst eating, didn't he? (Just read your latest post - seems strange that he had not struggled with breathing and eating before now, but it could perhaps be stress related I suppose...?!)

I am glad he is having some Whiskas OSM (mine have had that). I hope it will make him feel a bit better anyway. xxxx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Here is the results of the blood test on 23/10/12 (Ian)
> 
> ...


Screening for electrolyte abnormailites sounds like this is what the vets thought might be the cause of the back leg weakness in October. Potassium, which is one of them is responsible for muscle function, including the heart-hence my earlier enquiry. According to these results K =3.4. I haven't seen the normal range, but if this figure is correct then this is far too low and has most likely lower now at this point in time.

Is this current vet from whom you've had the call new there? OK I would advise you to call the vets back now and enquire about his current potassium levels. It's perfectly possible this may have been overlooked, since the FIP possibibility emerged.


----------



## Midnight13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Never feel guilty for rescuing him, never!

We have an entire tom on our road - he's only around one but he looks like a battle worn viking  and he's got lots of kitten-cats who were too young to be outside pregnant as well, stunting their growth. (We also have a hoarder the next road up with at least 8 cats, which would be fine but they're not spayed or looked after etc so I count her as a hoarder! She just sticks food bowls in the front garden :incazzato: )

So I can see the fallout - tiny little stunted kittens with kittens of their own, all for the hoarder to hoard and a battered scarred young boy with half an ear who should be at home being loved, like your Romeo. :001_wub:

You're doing a stellar job :001_wub:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Screening for electrolyte abnormailites sounds like this is what the vets thought might be the cause of the back leg weakness in October. Potassium, which is one of them is responsible for muscle function, including the heart-hence my earlier enquiry. According to these results K =3.4. I haven't seen the normal range, but if this figure is correct then this is far too low and has most likely lower now at this point in time.
> 
> Is this current vet from whom you've had the call new there? OK I would advise you to call the vets back now and enquire about his current potassium levels. It's perfectly possible this may have been overlooked, since the FIP possibibility emerged.


Argh thanks Ianthi, I've called "no one can speak to me at the moment" - They're going to get so annoyed with me in a minute .. I'll get a call back as soon as someone can talk to me.

If it was low in october why didn't they say anything then?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I've just had a quick look (not much time now and going out shortly) through your October post (flea-collars) and while I'm not implying there's a connection did he has any muscle weakness symptoms at all prior to this event? In addition did he have (fairly pronounced) diarrhea before these bloodtests were taken. If so then it _may_ be responsible for or have contributed to the low K. However, it's important to know the _current_ levels regardless of the cause then!

ETA Forgot to confirm Romeo isn't a pedigree?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> I've just had a quick look (not much time now and going out shortly) through your October post (flea-collars) and while I'm not implying there's a connection did he has any muscle weakness symptoms at all prior to this event? In addition did he have (fairly pronounced) diarrhea before these bloodtests were taken. If so then it _may_ be responsible for or have contributed to the low K. However, it's important to know the _current_ levels regardless of the cause then!


He never had any muscle weakness prior to the flea collar.
When we first got him he had the runs pretty badly he was treated for parasites and a "gassy tummy" and was just having chicken until it settled.. he went back to his food which at the time was "Whiskas".. he got the runs back again so we went back to chicken for a few days and swapped to a grain free food which stopped the runs and he never had it again until the flea collar incident (Both Romeo & Button).

Romeos a Justa (Mog)

I'll find out the K levels as soon as I can get hold of someone.

This vet in particular has been the best one so far.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Only a wee suggestion - would you be able to help him with his eating by using a syringe and getting some Hills a/d which, when mixed with water, can be quite fluid and he may find this a bit easier.

I don't mean to do full on syringe feeding but just squeezing small bits into his mouth and letting him do the swallowing.

When Mersons cat flu flares up, and he is struggling to breathe, we both find doing this makes his eating so much easier until he settles again.

I think it's the act of putting their head down to eat makes them feel bunged up. Just like us humans looking down to read when we are full of cold.

If he was getting more food inside him, he might start to feel better in himself and fight back a bit more. We know what cats are like if they are poorly and not eating enough - they are less inclined to eat at all and it gets worse instead of better. 

Again, only a suggestion for you to consider.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

The hypokalaemia could have been dismissed because he had diarrhoea (which can cause low potassium)

As a human who had hypoK I can tell you it was awful- muscle weakness so I couldn't stand from sitting, and everything was a real effort (even eating and breathing)


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you MB
I'll give it a go and let you know.. He's not too fond of the syringe though.. I guess it's because he's had medicine shuvved down his throat with one on and off since we've had him. The vet gave me a handful of new syringes to use the other day to keep his fluid up.

We've bought some kitten milk which i know isn't brilliant but I've been diluting it with a little bit of water.. and he's drinking it freely which is better than not drinking at all!

He's been for two wee's today  and he's got himself to the litter tray by himself.. He's still laying down and he keeps getting it all over his white curly fluffy belly so I've had to wipe him down a bit!

Still no sign of poo.. But i expect thats because he hasn't eaten very much in the 2 days ish... He's eaten a whole pouch of Whiskers Oh So Meaty (a little bit at a time) today *thumbs up*

Also .. which might be a bit good of news.. My OH came home from work early because he couldn't cope not seeing how Romeo was  he opened a pouch of food in the kitchen and Romeo managed to walk from the middle of the living room to the kitchen without stopping (about 3/4 meters) it was awful to watch and he was quite tired afterwards but it might be a little bit of a milestone? 

The vet has said to "Sit on our hands" until the test result is back (which could be a couple more day  ) Whatever the result of the test we'll have to go from there... I'm really praying I'm not going to have to make "the decision"


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

ella said:


> The hypokalaemia could have been dismissed because he had diarrhoea (which can cause low potassium)
> 
> As a human who had hypoK I can tell you it was awful- muscle weakness so I couldn't stand from sitting, and everything was a real effort (even eating and breathing)


Is hypolukemia the same as Feline Lukemia? I have no idea.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

auspiciousmind said:


> Is hypolukemia the same as Feline Lukemia? I have no idea.


Hypokalaemia is low potassium

hypo = low, 
kalaemia =potassium =K in the blood test results


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

ella said:


> Hypokalaemia is low potassium
> 
> hypo = low,
> kalaemia =potassium =K in the blood test results


EDIT:

Sorry I've just re-read it I'm having a mushy brain day I think!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

auspiciousmind said:


> Ah ok thank you.. So that wouldn't of shown in the Felv test?


No but Ianthi highlighted it from the previous tests you listed, I think potassium (listed as K) was 3.4 in your test results


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

ella said:


> No but Ianthi highlighted it from the previous tests you listed, I think potassium (listed as K) was 3.4 in your test results


Sorry heads a bit muddled! Thank you for pointing it out.. I'm making a list!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

A little update...

Romeo has had a poo!!! 
It wasn't a nice experience for him.. it seemed to be painful (as you can imagine with an abcess there) he kicked his back legs out and he was lying down to do it because he didn't have the strength in his rear legs to hold himself up... The poo was solid but some got stuck to his fur which mummy/nurse (me!!) had to pick out.

I'm just so happy that he's done it... Fingers crossed.

I've been telling him how in the summer he'll be out chasing butterflies and helping us do the BBQ... and how nice the house is going to be when we've redecorated it.. He's going to have a little rug next to the fire.. a huge cat tower to climb on! - Stupid I know!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Well done Romeo... Who would have thought a poo would be so much cause for celebration! Everything crossed he continues to pick up x


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Just caught up with this thread.

Glad he's had a poo :thumbup: It's amazing the things that cheer you up when you have a poorly pet! 
I hope he's feeling much better soon. Is he still acting scared when he's eating? Someone else might be able to confirm if it's a good idea or not but if he doesn't have much energy, would it be easier for him if you put some cat food and kitten milk(and maybe some chicken baby food or something mild like that) in a blender to form a kind of runny paste and let him lap it from the back of a spoon? I think it's what I'd do personally, to make sure he's getting liquids in him and so that he wasn't exerting energy chewing. It might help it pass through his stomach a bit easier too, I imagine softer poos would be better for him at the moment if he has a lot of pain 'there'.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Well done Romeo... Who would have thought a poo would be so much cause for celebration! Everything crossed he continues to pick up x


I know  I think he was slightly bewildered at the fact we were telling him how he was such a good boy , brave boy, perfect!!

He made no fuss what so ever.. He just got up , dragged himself to the tray.. you could see he was in pain but he made no noise.. just laid down.. kicked his feet a little bit and did it!

He's drinking , eating (but still a bit complicated!) , wee'ing and poo'ing so I think were on the right track.. just need to get these BLOODY LEGS WORKING!!!

He's still a little "dopey" he's dosing on and off or just "staring into space" but he had a little bit more energy than yesterday.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

dancemagicdance said:


> Just caught up with this thread.
> 
> Glad he's had a poo :thumbup: It's amazing the things that cheer you up when you have a poorly pet!
> I hope he's feeling much better soon. Is he still acting scared when he's eating? Someone else might be able to confirm if it's a good idea or not but if he doesn't have much energy, would it be easier for him if you put some cat food and kitten milk(and maybe some chicken baby food or something mild like that) in a blender to form a kind of runny paste and let him lap it from the back of a spoon? I think it's what I'd do personally, to make sure he's getting liquids in him and so that he wasn't exerting energy chewing. It might help it pass through his stomach a bit easier too, I imagine softer poos would be better for him at the moment if he has a lot of pain 'there'.


We've started mashing his food into a paste type consistencey and tried to feed it from our fingers (he's not a big fan of taking things from our hands.. he won't even take treats) so I'll give the spoon a try and see if likes that

With the eating it's becoming more apparent (to me anyway) that it looks like he's finding it hard to chew and breathe at the same time.. and his front legs start to shake (im assuming) because of the lack of energy and he's using them to hold all his weight up!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Woooo so happy he did a poo  its starting to sound good.

I would agree the shakyness could be to do with his energy levels not eating much, dont feel guilty about what you give him to eat, eg whiskars or anything we usually hate on here, the main thing give him what he wants to build up his energy.

Also dont ever feel guilty about rescuing him, you saved him, you gave him a life. You have given him so much love and care which he will repay back in so many ways for the rest of his life with you.

Try to relax this evening. Things are looking up at last. xx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

The more I read about Romeo's problems, the more I start considering neurological problems.
You say he had had some injury before he came to you, which might make it harder for him to breathe. Might he have hurt his spine, too? Maybe it has gotten worse due to a 'wrong' jump, or just because he is getting bigger and heavier...

On the other hand, if his potassium is low, that, in itself, would cause neurological problems, as potassium is one of the key ions in neurotransmission. If it was low in the latest test, again, he should be given potassium suppletion straight away to see if he picks up.....


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> The more I read about Romeo's problems, the more I start considering neurological problems.
> You say he had had some injury before he came to you, which might make it harder for him to breathe. Might he have hurt his spine, too? Maybe it has gotten worse due to a 'wrong' jump, or just because he is getting bigger and heavier...
> 
> On the other hand, if his potassium is low, that, in itself, would cause neurological problems, as potassium is one of the key ions in neurotransmission. If it was low in the latest test, again, he should be given potassium suppletion straight away to see if he picks up.....


The injury he had was a bump to the nose.. If you feel his nose you can feel a small ridge.. if you look at him at the right angle u can see its not quite straight .. we had the vet check it out and they seemed 'ok' with it and we've never had problems with it apart from.when he's in a deep sleep he has the occasional loud breath. Sort of snuffly?

After the flea collar thing he had a lot of tests and nothing was shown wrong with him. But I will question it. I think the vet wants to see the results 
Of the last test before he tests for anything else.

The potassium seems to be the most obvious doesn't it? I don't understand if its so obvious to others why none of the vets are picking up on it?

I really don't know what I'm going to do if it ends up being fip.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Thinking of you and Romeo and praying that whatever is wrong with him will be treatable, and he will be feeling a bit better before too long xxx


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

auspiciousmind said:


> The potassium seems to be the most obvious doesn't it? I don't understand if its so obvious to others why none of the vets are picking up on it?


Because low potassium is common with diarrhoea and can be usually rectified when you start to eat again. For humans, the post diarrhoea treatments like dioralyte have potassium in to correct the electrolytes. Other potassium rich foods for humans are bananas, tomatoes, not that I'm reccomending Romeo tucking into a banana, but it is fairly easily treated if it is potassium. I think the vet can give an injection....

Hoping he feels better tomorrow


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Thinking of you and Romeo and praying that whatever is wrong with him will be treatable, and he will be feeling a bit better before too long xxx


Thank you  Were so glad we have you guys!!

A small update.. Romeo has eaten a whole pouch of "Oh So Tasty" in the space of about 15 minutes. We fed him piece by piece and only had a couple of issues and they weren't half as frightening as before.. We won't be going to bed until late (or early hours of the morning) so will try and offer him some more.

Still no real improvement in his walking or energy levels but were trying to keep positive and take every day as it comes until we get the results back.

xxxx


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> I really don't know what I'm going to do if it ends up being fip.


I sincerely hope not, but if it really comes to that, there is only one thing you _can_ do.....
The same thing I did with Gaudi....

make him as comfortable as possible, give him all the love in the world and allow him to give you all his love, as long as he still has got....

Let him go when he gives you a sign he has had enough, bawl your eyes out, and at the same time be eternally grateful to have had the honour of being his slave, that you, of all people, were chosen to make his short life as happy as possible... 
If you are chosen to open your house and your heart to an angel, you have to let go, for angels don't stay with you long..... but they touch your soul for all eternity.

It hurts like hell, but although I would give anything to have seen Gaudi live to a ripe old age, I can truly say I am very grateful for the time we had, even for that heart-wrenching final week. It was intensely sad, but also intensely beautiful.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

auspiciousmind said:


> Thank you  Were so glad we have you guys!!
> 
> A small update.. Romeo has eaten a whole pouch of "Oh So Tasty" in the space of about 15 minutes. We fed him piece by piece and only had a couple of issues and they weren't half as frightening as before.. We won't be going to bed until late (or early hours of the morning) so will try and offer him some more.
> 
> xxxx


Great news!!! The more he eats, the more nutrients he takes in!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> I sincerely hope not, but if it really comes to that, there is only one thing you _can_ do.....
> The same thing I did with Gaudi....
> 
> make him as comfortable as possible, give him all the love in the world and allow him to give you all his love, as long as he still has got....
> ...


I already have a plan in my head should the result come back positive, strangely it has given me a sense of peace.

When I'm sad or upset and life gets hard I like to visit here:



















I'd like Romeo to have that as one of his last memories.. IF it comes to that


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Woke up this morning to Romeo clawing the mattress.. 5 minutes later we had our familiar fluff on our pillows *purring* which he hasn't done for days...

He ate not 1 but 2 pouches of food!!!!! 
His legs are better but still not great to watch.. he looks a little less depressed ... He's trying to get to his 
"Favourite places" which unfortunately are all up high so we can't let him leave our sight now!!!

Things are looking up... I hope!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Delighted to hear this! So happy for you xx


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww that is really great news to hear and he seems to be getting appetite back too.
Thats made my day


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

That is great news he is getting his appetite back give him a big hug from me.

Viv xx


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

That sounds really positive, Romeo sounds like a little fighter.


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Yay, great to see some good news. Hopefully he's on the mend at last!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read this,looks like Romeo is on the right track at last


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, it is good news! Glad to hear he's improving!

However, I'd still urge you to get to the bottom of what appears to be these intermittent episodes? I realise you're waiting to hear from Glasgow but have you asked about checking the potassium levels? It's part of a routine blood test ( main screening ones he's had before) and it's best to have it analysed at the time. In additon, in these instances it's best to have it sent to an outside lab as sometimes the in-house analysers can be somewhat inaccurate.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great news he is perking up ! :yesnod::yesnod:xxx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Yes, it is good news! Glad to hear he's improving!
> 
> However, I'd still urge you to get to the bottom of what appears to be these intermittent episodes? I realise you're waiting to hear from Glasgow but have you asked about checking the potassium levels? It's part of a routine blood test ( main screening ones he's had before) and it's best to have it analysed at the time. In additon, in these instances it's best to have it sent to an outside lab as sometimes the in-house analysers can be somewhat inaccurate.


I rang after your post eventually spoke to someone and they really are stalling for these results to come back before they put him under any more stress. I'll ring again and be a bit more pushy about it.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Firstly, I would have hoped they'd have run a routine blood panel to screen for more obvious causes first, on this occasion. Or if not then chances are they may have blood left over anyway, so I'd still enquire. In my view there's little point in doing this when he's (much) better as in all probablility he'll have re-stabilised again. You need to sample at the onset, basically.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you for your advice I'll get on the phone
Do you think they're are stalling waiting for the results because they believe it is FIP?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> Thank you for your advice I'll get on the phone
> Do you think they're are stalling waiting for the results because they believe it is FIP?


Yes, I do and (unless I hear otherwise) it appears to the exclusion of everything else. However, it doesn't mean it is FIP-only a small % of the suspected cases referred to Glasgow receives are positive. Frankly, I can understand them ruling out HIV given his immune system but I can't understand omitting to do a routine blood count and chemistry, given his symptoms.

Is he insured because my next suggestion would be a consult with a specialist at a referral centre if vets are still at a loss?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

He's not covered by insurance for the "ataxia" and a few other things as he was treated before the insurance 10 days were up_* (arising prior to or within 10 days of inception of this insurance)*_

If it's not FIP and there is a high chance of them finding a illness / condition that's treatable were more than willing to sell vehicles and remortgage the house without a doubt...if that's what it takes. It's already been discussed.

I've been reading about Hypolekmia (Low potassium - like you said) and the symptoms sound quite close to Romeos... I don't know whether I'm clutching at straws or not...


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> He's not covered by insurance for the "ataxia" and a few other things as he was treated before the insurance 10 days were up_* (arising prior to or within 10 days of inception of this insurance)*_
> 
> If it's not FIP and there is a high chance of them finding a illness / condition that's treatable were more than willing to sell vehicles and remortgage the house without a doubt...if that's what it takes. It's already been discussed.
> 
> I've been reading about Hypolekmia (Low potassium - like you said) and the symptoms sound quite close to Romeos... I don't know whether I'm clutching at straws or not...


Owing to his inability to hold his head up, my first thoughts were low potassium levels. It can occur on it's own (in Burmese for instance it can be genetic) or as part of other conditions like diabetes, or chronic renal failure in older animals. Very easy and inexpensive to treat-just a case of supplementation with K. Not clear just how many episodes of this he's had so far but I'd be interested to know why, if this is the cause, his levels appear to dip on an intermittent basis.

I get the impression that once vets hear of any kitten coming from a multi-cat household FIP just springs to mind and often all other possiblities are thrown out the window. They even had it as one of the differentials with one of my older animals!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Owing to his inability to hold his head up, my first thoughts were low potassium levels. It can occur on it's own (in Burmese for instance it can be genetic) or as part of other conditions like diabetes, or chronic renal failure in older animals. Very easy and inexpensive to treat-just a case of supplementation with K. Not clear just how many episodes of this he's had so far but I'd be interested to know why, if this is the cause, his levels appear to dip on an intermittent basis.
> 
> I get the impression that once vets hear of any kitten coming from a multi-cat household FIP just springs to mind and often all other possiblities are thrown out the window. They even had it as one of the differentials with one of my older animals!


This would be the 2nd episode with the hind legs.

We got him in September 3rd around the 8th he had his 1st vaccination and was wormed, the 10th he had dire-rear (was literally running out) so he was treated for parasites. He had his 2nd Jab near the end of september (I think)... Then towards the end of october he had the* episode with the hind legs* after using the seresto flea collar it took about 5 days for it to totally clear up... He wasn't as depressed or lethargic as he is now.

Early December he had a UTI and was given a series of 5 (i think) injections which were supposed to thicken the lining of his bladder and we were advised to buy Feliway , Water Fountain and add water to his food. All of which I've done...

Then this would be the 2nd time with hind leg weakness - although this time theres been a little bit of improvement with his mood and his eyes look a bit brighter.... His legs aren't getting any better.

His poo (since the treatment for worms / parasites) has been 9/10 times solid, he has a very good appetite, he hasn't been allowed out to roam or anything and he's vomited maybe twice since we've had him?

I'm just getting very restless and upset.. I need to know the results of this test.. I can't bare to watch him trying to walk anymore. What sort of a life is it for a cat thats still very much a baby.. who is used to running around , jumping, climbing curtains , getting into mischief... to not be able to do anything?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I actually hadn't realised 'til now his hind leg weakness was so (currently) bad. I believed he had made something of a recovery hence my reference to the bloodtest earlier. It must be awful seeing him like this. His neck problem has resolved?

Actually, while I remember it - if I were you I'd video him walking and show this to the vets to give them a clearer idea. Do they know he's still having these difficulties?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

This does not sound like _any_ FIP case I have ever witnessed or heard of, at all, my impression is it is very likely to be neurological or neurobiochemical.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> I actually hadn't realised 'til now his hind leg weakness was so (currently) bad. I believed he had made something of a recovery hence my reference to the bloodtest earlier. It must be awful seeing him like this. His neck problem has resolved?
> 
> Actually, while I remember it - if I were you I'd video him walking and show this to the vets to give them a clearer idea. Do they know he's still having these difficulties?


He had made a recovery from October (Seresto Flea Collar Incident) and has been running around , jumping and being mischievous. Now he's developed this abscess and his hind legs have stopped working... His MOOD has improved but the legs are showing no signs of clearing this time.

His neck isn't dropping as drastically anymore.. and he's managed to eat without looking like he's going to pass out... He's trying to walk (and wants to run) he takes a few steps goes completely to ground, whole body and head.

He's using the litter tray EVERY TIME (it's like he plans ahead he drags himself to the tray , has a rest then gets in)

Most of the vets in the practice have seen his hind leg problems (In October) because they found it so strange.

I can take a video if you would like to see it?

Edit:
Yes they do know he's still having these problems.. and I've been told to "Sit tight and wait for the results while he's still eating, drinking and going to the toilet"


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> He's using the litter tray EVERY TIME (it's like he plans ahead he drags himself to the tray , has a rest then gets in)
> 
> I can take a video if you would like to see it?


Aaah! Poor little guy. This is so sad. You know in all this time I'd nearly forgotten about this abscess though if he's eating and drinking it's unlikely to be painful and although it may be adding to his discomfort, I doubt very much it would account for his inability to use his back legs! (Thinking aloud, here)

It's all very well saying hang on until the test results but when are they expected? I'd expect vets to be chasing them up at this point!

Yes, please upload a video. I'll have look before I go out soon.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Aaah! Poor little guy. This is so sad. You know in all this time I'd nearly forgotten about this abscess though if he's eating and drinking it's unlikely to be painful and although it may be adding to his discomfort, I doubt very much it would account for his inability to use his back legs! (Thinking aloud, here)
> 
> It's all very well saying hang on until the test results but when are they expected? I'd expect vets to be chasing them up at this point!
> 
> Yes, please upload a video. I'll have look before I go out soon.


I've just called the vets after a huge row with the OH (the tension in the air is becoming unbareable) ... The receptionist just told me the results are BACK but she can't tell me what they are... The vet is currently operating...     He's going to ring us after to arrange an appointment this afternoon... I feel like I can't breathe


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Dandelion is safe for cats to use and it contains potassium, but I don't suppose you will have any dried dandelion around and there's no way to come by it this time of year :rolleyes5:.

Cautions regarding herbs, alcohol, and preservatives


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Please cross your fingers for Romeo


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! Although it's not clear what tests your vets ordered (sounds now like a FCoV titre) the last time we had a poster awaiting results it too ages! I can imagine how you feel. Poor you. 

Fingers crossed it's good news! We're all rooting for you here!  Do let us know what vet says.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Wow! Although it's not clear what tests your vets ordered (sounds now like a FCoV titre) the last time we had a poster awaiting results it too ages! I can imagine how you feel. Poor you.
> 
> Fingers crossed it's good news! We're all rooting for you here!  Do let us know what vet says.


How did it end the last time?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Negative. The MC kitten (Sheldon) who had the mobility problems, post neutering. Recovered fully in a week, last time I believe.

If you're not too stressed please make a note of what tests exactly the vets have run either in-house or Glasgow. They should supply you with copies if you request them.

Positive vibes for Romeo!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You poor thing and poor Romeo  So worried for you and sending as much positive energy your way as I can. Hope the vet has an answer for you and Romeo is back to his old self before too long


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Keeping up to date with this thread, just wanted to send big healing vibes for Romeo, I hope he's better soon and I hope the results are as good as they can be, and give you an easily treatable answer xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

thinking of you with everything crossed X


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

The vet is now out of surgery......

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS NEGATIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

negative!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic (though not surprising) news! You must be sooo relieved! 

Soooo what does vet suggest doing next!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank goodness for that :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I am so pleased for you. 


Viv xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Phew you had us all really worried there!!! Now to the business of finding out what's causing his problems, what are they suggesting now?


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh what a relief!!! Xxxxx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Absolutely fantastic (though not surprising) news! You must be sooo relieved!
> 
> Soooo what does vet suggest doing next!


Next is testing for a Liver shunt.. I haven't had time to read about it yet?

He said that nearly everything from now on.. as long as we can find out what it is!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

A liver shunt? It's where the blood bypasses the liver so toxins build up in the blood. Easily treated with surgery. Of course he (vet) has access to blood results so perhaps something has triggered his suspicion.

Do you have an appointment soon then?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> A liver shunt? It's where the blood bypasses the liver so toxins build up in the blood. Easily treated with surgery. Of course he (vet) has access to blood results so perhaps something has triggered his suspicion.
> 
> Do you have an appointment soon then?


We have to feed him now (wait two hours) take him over and they'll take a sample of his blood for testing. They already have a sample left from the other day (before being fed I believe).

There also considering Toxoplasmosis which they suspected last time but didn't do any further testing. I'm not sure if the symptoms of toxoplasmosis come and go though?

We have to pay up for the bill today so I'll request a copy of his notes at the same time.


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Oh wow! I hope Romeo gets better soon


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought they'd ruled out toxoplasmosis before!

What you describe sounds like a bile acids test which tests liver function. Thinking about it now, a liver problem could explain why Romeo appears to have episodes ( though not the onset of the current one?) after medications, chemicals-ie flea collar, owing to the additional strain on the organ. In addition, of course now he's on Convenia. This point struck me when I read your last explanatory post.

Anyway, I'm very glad to hear they're trying to get to the bottom of it!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Just caught up and am over the moon to read that it is not the dreaded FIP!!! :thumbup:

That is BRILLIANT news!!!!!

Now they have ruled that out, here's hoping the vet puts his thinking cap on and gets poor wee Romeo sorted out. 

Big hugs from us all at Moggy Towers for you and the wee furry man.

xxx


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Im so happy results came back negative for Romeo. What a relief for you xx

Liver shunt was something they too mentioned to me about Nemo, but Nemo was tiny and very skinny when he was a small kitten and being sick all the time.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Awesome news !!!!!!!!  

Hope they get to the bottom of it soon xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Fantastic news :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> I thought they'd ruled out toxoplasmosis before!
> 
> What you describe sounds like a bile acids test which tests liver function. Thinking about it now, a liver problem could explain why Romeo appears to have episodes ( though not the onset of the current one?) after medications, chemicals-ie flea collar, owing to the additional strain on the organ. In addition, of course now he's on Convenia. This point struck me when I read your last explanatory post.
> 
> Anyway, I'm very glad to hear they're trying to get to the bottom of it!


They never ruled toxo out because he recovered they never tested the extra blood they took. The vet said if this liver stunt test is negative he will prescribe treatment for toxo.

I'm really happy no Felv No Fiv no and no FIP .. just praying we get an answer soon!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you again guys.. and welcome to the next installment!!

He's pretty annoyed he has to go back to the vets AGAIN and he's got a itchy neck where they shaved his neck/throat fluff off to take blood the last time!


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

auspiciousmind said:


> Thank you again guys.. and welcome to the next installment!!
> 
> He's pretty annoyed he has to go back to the vets AGAIN and he's got a itchy neck where they shaved his neck/throat fluff off to take blood the last time!


oh lol he doesn't look vey impressed!

Fingers crossed the tests find something and it is nice and simple to treat


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Thank you again guys.. and welcome to the next installment!!
> 
> He's pretty annoyed he has to go back to the vets AGAIN and he's got a itchy neck where they shaved his neck/throat fluff off to take blood the last time!


Wow Romeo is :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: SUPER news about the results


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Thank you again guys.. and welcome to the next installment!!
> 
> He's pretty annoyed he has to go back to the vets AGAIN and he's got a itchy neck where they shaved his neck/throat fluff off to take blood the last time!


That is DEFINITELY a grumpy 'sod off' face!!!! :lol: :lol:

You can understand him being p'eed off though.....


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great news! really chuffed for you  he is gorgeous too :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

He is a rather handsome chap.. he still manages to pose even though he's not feeling to good!! 

I can't wait to hopefully get my little menace back.. the worktop ban has been lifted.. if he wants to rip my curtains .. go ahead... If he wants to sit on top of the freezer and mock me for being short... Feel free! Just want my gorgeous mischievous moggy back


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

And I'm sure you will! The vets are on the case, now.

I've just looked at his photo and he's lovely! Hadn't realised either he's a long-hair.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

We've just come home from vets. The blood is being sent away in the morning results should be back Monday / Tuesday.

They took some more and did a test for potassium while waited.
That's come back within normal range so I guess thats one theory gone!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww he is a very handsome boy I must say :001_wub:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Romeo has sunk into depression again and has lost most of the energy he'd managed to muster up... Were putting it down to the fact he's been used as a pin cushion!! 

He's started drinking from the water fountain instead of us giving him cat milk.. 

Were trying to cheer him up by making a list of things were going to get him and things he's going to be allowed to do when he gets better!

1. Floor to ceiling cat tree
2. XL Scratching Post
3. A nice long play in the garden

Feel free to add to the list!!!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Da Bird must be on the list if you haven't got it already..... Lots of chasing and running.....


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

ella said:


> Da Bird must be on the list if you haven't got it already..... Lots of chasing and running.....


Ohhh Good Idea!!!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Bowl of favourite treat food - for mine that would be prawns!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Jansheff said:


> Bowl of favourite treat food - for mine that would be prawns!


He loves chicken


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Meant to say - yay to the negative result by the way!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you! 

Were a very unhappy depressed puss again now though!
Shaved neck area, needle holes (like a pin cushion) still not much leg use and to top it off he's just had to drag himself to the litter tray and do a huge poo (which not only looked painful but his bum is now looking raw  ) and he fell put of the litter tray! Poor baby... Id dp anything to take it away!!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Poor, poor Romeo.

Seems like the most dreadful things have been ruled out though, so hoping your vet finds the cause of his illness soon and it is curable.

Sending you big hugs and try to stay strong :001_wub:


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

How's Romeo doing today?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Were a very unhappy depressed puss again now though!
> Shaved neck area, needle holes (like a pin cushion) still not much leg use and to top it off he's just had to drag himself to the litter tray and do a huge poo (which not only looked painful but his bum is now looking raw  ) and he fell put of the litter tray! Poor baby... Id dp anything to take it away!!


  poor baby  how is he doing today ? Any improvement ? Xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello...
I have lots of good news for you...

Romeo late last night managed to use the litter tray without lying down... for a poo ... It looked quite painful though - Improvement is managing to stand!!

He looks a little bit brighter (not quite right though) than he has in the last few days which is brilliant.

And the best till last his legs seem to be moving a lot better... He's not moving very much still but when he does move he's walking very close to normal. Before he was walking with his legs bowed out (like someone with rickets?).

I'm still not happy he's 100% he is still the complete opposite to the cat we had 2 weeks ago but were really happy that he seems to be a bit more comfortable and things are looking more positive.

Were waiting for the results of the blood test for "Liver Shunt" diagnosis... Hopefully we'll get that tomorrow (You guys will be the first to know!!).

The vet has said if the Liver shunt test comes back negative then he is more than willing to prescribe us medication to treat "toxoplasmosis".

Even if (WHEN) Romeo is back to normal we'll still be pursuing the reason why this has happened!

Thank you for all your support again!  I'll keep updating this thread!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Could the abcess have been pressing against a nerve, or against his bowels?
It still would not explain the earlier leg problem,, though?

I am still thinking it might be something neurological, some neurotoxin, maybe?
If his metabolism isn't able to cope with certain substances, he may get some unmetabolized toxins in his system that other cats would metabolize without any problem. His abcess might have caused stuff to remain in his bowels longer, so he may have reabsorbed more of it....

No scientific background on this, just 'thinking aloud'......
Just want your boy to get well....


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Hello...
> I have lots of good news for you...
> 
> Romeo late last night managed to use the litter tray without lying down... for a poo ... It looked quite painful though - Improvement is managing to stand!!
> ...


   yay !! This is great news  I'm so pleased he can now toilet without tumbling . It must have been very distressing for both him and you to see him struggle with his basic needs .

What a relief for you that Romeo is seeming to be on the mend  but what a worry too , I hope you get a conclusive answer soon !

Definitely not IF but WHEN Romeo gets better, think positive


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, it sounds like it could've been all because of the abcess - maybe the abcess made the earlier leg problem worse? Sounds like he is well on the road to recovery now though  xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Could the abcess have been pressing against a nerve, or against his bowels?
> It still would not explain the earlier leg problem,, though?
> 
> I am still thinking it might be something neurological, some neurotoxin, maybe?
> ...


I haven't stopped thinking about it I've been googling in the middle of the night on my phone!! Like you say it doesn't explain the earlier problem in October and this time it was 5x worse.

Myself and OH have agreed that even though at the moment he's recovering we want further testing done for the well being of Romeo as well as calming our nerves. The vet is a really nice guy and he's pushing it further than the other vets ever have but like he says "Odd ball symptoms" he seems to match a few and not the rest etc etc.

Cats eh!!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Pleased to hear things are heading the right way :thumbup:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> I haven't stopped thinking about it I've been googling in the middle of the night on my phone!! Like you say it doesn't explain the earlier problem in October and this time it was 5x worse.
> 
> Myself and OH have agreed that even though at the moment he's recovering we want further testing done for the well being of Romeo as well as calming our nerves. The vet is a really nice guy and he's pushing it further than the other vets ever have but like he says "Odd ball symptoms" he seems to match a few and not the rest etc etc.
> 
> Cats eh!!!


Which makes me think there may be an underlying problem being triggered or worsened by the actual occurrance, like the flea treatment and the abcess....


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm glad to hear he's made some improvments. Good luck with the results tomorrow and while I wouldn't wish a liver shunt on any animals (there are worse things of course) I hope the test results reveal something that will steer them in the right direction. Of the two (current) possiblilites, toxoplasmosis would be easier (antibiotics) and far less expensive to treat!

Romeo hasn't been neutered yet? At least I've not seen anything in the hisory you gave. I'd be interested to know how he coped after an anaesthetic?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Pleased to hear things are heading the right way :thumbup:





Ianthi said:


> I'm glad to hear he's made some improvments. Good luck with the results tomorrow and while I wouldn't wish a liver shunt on any animals (there are worse things of course) I hope the test results reveal something that will steer them in the right direction. Of the two (current) possiblilites, toxoplasmosis would be easier (antibiotics) and far less expensive to treat!
> 
> Romeo hasn't been neutered yet? At least I've not seen anything in the hisory you gave. I'd be interested to know how he coped after an anaesthetic?


He was neutered in November (off the top of my head), he was fine when he came home, he was ravenous and running around, no sickness , no diarrhea 
Etc.
.
I don't want it to be the liver shunt either but I'm eager to move things a long.
He's made a vast improvement from what he was but I wouldn't say he has a brilliant quality of life at the moment which I think is important!

Fingers crossed for the results!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Just catching up - glad your vet is engaged now and that you are beginning to be able to rule things out. Sending lots of healing vibes to Romeo.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> He was neutered in November (off the top of my head), he was fine when he came home, he was ravenous and running around, no sickness , no diarrhea Etc.!


Now this is very interesting since I certainly wouldn't have expected cat with a liver shunt (or any other liver problem as I've also considered this) to recover so well from something like an anaesthetic! Of course it may just a case of it having gotten worse since then.

I can certainly see why the vets are puzzled by all of this! It is a bit of a mystery!

Fingers crossed for the results!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Now this is very interesting since I certainly wouldn't have expected cat with a liver shunt (or any other liver problem as I've also considered this) to recover so well from something like an anaesthetic! Of course it may just a case of it having gotten worse since then.
> 
> I can certainly see why the vets are puzzled by all of this! It is a bit of a mystery!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the results!


I've called the vets.. No result yet it's probably going to be in tomorrow morning now! They must be getting fed up with us by now lol.

It is pretty puzzling I think the thing that is the most puzzling is his appetite.. he still has a massive appetite. I put it down to the fact that he came from a "multi-cat household" and had to fight for his food daily... but I just can't understand how he can be THIS ill and still eat


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> but I just can't understand how he can be THIS ill and still eat


Completely agree. Normally animals with liver disease are nauseous and for this reason don't_ feel_ like eating. The only other thing I'm wondering about is Lyme's disease or another tick-borne illness. Isn't Cornwall an at risk area for the former? Where did he live before you got him?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Completely agree. Normally animals with liver disease are nauseous and for this reason don't_ feel_ like eating. The only other thing I'm wondering about is Lyme's disease or another tick-borne illness. Isn't Cornwall an at risk area for the former? Where did he live before you got him?


I never realized that about Cornwall.. He lived not very far from here... a few estates across.. maybe a mile or so.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I seem to recall hearing something but maybe it was Devon. I know we're in a high-risk area here given the parks and the deer!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> I seem to recall hearing something but maybe it was Devon. I know we're in a high-risk area here given the parks and the deer!


There are a lot of parks and deer in both to be honest.. It's a possibility!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Breaking News........

Liver shunt test was negative.... Everything is working how it should be!!!!

Soo... We've now been prescribed clindamycin (sp?) for treatment of Toxoplasmosis if it is Toxo we should see improvement in 4-5 days...

If we don't see improvement then we just don't know  The Lovely vet has been spending his own time trying to get to the bottom of it... he's rang other vets (some specialists) and ended up on the phone for up to an hour at a time trying to come up with something and everybody is at a loss... :mad2:

So fingers crossed for the toxo medication I guess (which we've just picked up) and we also have an appointment on thursday!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

That is great news!! Go Romeo


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

What a roller coaster for you all!

Excellent news! I'm actually relieved to hear it's NOT a liver shunt! Now, this is what I call a good vet ( I'd imagine the specialists are interested in this case as well) and Romeo sounds in good hands here.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Fabby news fingers crossed the tox meds work x


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

Great news! :thumbup:

It's sounds like you have a cracking vet there too!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

He's having cuddles with his sister this evening 



















Thank you all again


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

So pleased to hear he doesnt have liver shunt, thats great news. Hope they get to the bottom of it and Romeo is out chasing those butterflies soon.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Kyria said:


> So pleased to hear he doesnt have liver shunt, thats great news. Hope they get to the bottom of it and Romeo is out chasing those butterflies soon.


Thank you!
I hope so too.. He's a bit tired and depressed looking again today.. It's driving us all crazy!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just caught up on your news - hope the toxo medicine starts having some effect soon and Romeo is back to his lovely self - gorgeous photos of him with Button :001_wub:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Just caught up on your news - hope the toxo medicine starts having some effect soon and Romeo is back to his lovely self - gorgeous photos of him with Button :001_wub:


Thank you Lyn  I think Button does have a soft spot for him after all!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Come on Romeo get better please!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I hadn't realised he had a sibling! How is Romeo doing at the moment then?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

She's not a sibling. She's AM's other cat, but totally unrelated.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> I hadn't realised he had a sibling! How is Romeo doing at the moment then?


Carly's right Button is my other cat ,

We had a bit of a scare last night he was trying to eat his food but kept walking away and coming back then he would take a mouthful and start shaking... I wouldn't say as strong as "violently" but it really wasn't nice to watch.. then he'd collapse to the ground.. breathe heavily.. and come back. 
We tried a few times a little bit at a time through the night.. some of it he was fine with and others he'd revert back to shaking.

It also didn't help that because he wouldn't eat we had to give him his tablet forcefully... I was in tears.

We've called the vets this again this morning because eating was the same as last night and I'm not happy with forcing the tablet down again. Were waiting for the vet to call as he's not in at the moment. I'm hoping they might have a liquid form of the tablet... I've syringed him before and although it's not nice to do I don't think it'll be half as upsetting to do.

We have an appointment tomorrow at 11am with the vet.. I'm not really sure what else they can do?!

I'm a little upset that tomorrow I have my uni interview it'll be the first time I've left him in the house (OH is taking the day off)


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

This must be such a worry for you, it's been such a roller coaster .... Can't imagine what you're going through! Good luck with your interview and really hope Romeo turns a corner soon xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> This must be such a worry for you, it's been such a roller coaster .... Can't imagine what you're going through! Good luck with your interview and really hope Romeo turns a corner soon xx


Thank you 

For his sake and ours we just want to know whats wrong.. If we know whats wrong then we can't work with it.. The only conversation me and the OH are having at the moment is "Could it be this?.. What about that?" "Should I call the vet?" "ROMEO..ROMEO? Is he breathing?!".

I don't know if he feels like he's suffering? Which is one of the biggest concerns for me.. I don't want him to be suffering.. but I also don't want to make "the decision" if there's a chance that what he has can be fixed?

I really don't know.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

auspiciousmind said:


> Thank you
> 
> For his sake and ours we just want to know whats wrong.. If we know whats wrong then we can't work with it.. The only conversation me and the OH are having at the moment is "Could it be this?.. What about that?" "Should I call the vet?" "ROMEO..ROMEO? Is he breathing?!".
> 
> ...


((((((hugs)))))) :crying:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I really hope that Romeo can be cured, and soon. He's so young! 

I wouldn't make 'the decision' before getting a diagnoses, it may be something very curable once they finally get to the bottom of it.

There is obviously some connection between his eating and the problems he is experiencing, I just hope they can narrow it down a bit more for you soon!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi,
So sorry to hear you had to go through all that with Romeo yesterday, it must have been so scary for you to see him like that. I remember when Nemo used to have these retching fits how awful it was to see him like that and wondering if it would ever stop.
I hope tomorrow the vets can do something to put your mind at rest.

You have alot to cope with especially if you are thinking about uni too.

We are all thinking off you, everyday I think about little Romeo. I truly hope things improve. xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> I really hope that Romeo can be cured, and soon. He's so young!
> 
> I wouldn't make 'the decision' before getting a diagnoses, it may be something very curable once they finally get to the bottom of it.
> 
> There is obviously some connection between his eating and the problems he is experiencing, I just hope they can narrow it down a bit more for you soon!


The vet keeps saying "He's just a baby".
The vet hasn't suggested "making the decision" - in fact it's not even been hinted at which I guess is what is giving us the most hope at the moment.

I noticed yesterday his anus looks puckered up.. Like when you pucker up for a kiss? It doesn't seem to be painful (he lets me touch it..).

Your right it does look seem the eating is connected... I think he is hungry because he still tries to steal things from my plate when I'm eating he just seems "scared" to eat. Like he gets panicky as soon as he has something in his mouth?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

That's really strange. Have you tried different textures with him to see if there's a trigger? have you tried letting him lick paste or mush off your fingers?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

carly87 said:


> That's really strange. Have you tried different textures with him to see if there's a trigger? have you tried letting him lick paste or mush off your fingers?


We tried mashing his food up so it's like pate , We've tried pate, We've tried mashing it up with water so it's like a paste, we've tried cutting it up into tiny pieces ..

He won't eat off our fingers at all.. He knocks it off your finger and on to the floor and then tries to eat..

We tried putting the bowls up a little higher (off the floor) so he didn't have to have his head hanging down to eat but he would just try and get to the same level as the food..

We've even given him dry food which he finds slightly easier to eat... but he has on occasions reverted back to shaking and walking away


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How weird, I've known cats to be scared of eating when they have tooth or mouth pain, and to prefer dry kibble as its smaller pieces and easier to pick up... but that doesn't explain the shaking or seizures or anything... unless there could be some kind of nerve problem perhaps, like part of the brain being affected when he chews perhaps??  No idea if that's possible though!??


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

And I take it you've tried shallow and deep bowls? Have you tried different foods to see if the smell is the trigger? Have you tried apetite stimulants? What about big chunks that he has to chew at so he has control over how much is in his mouth at once? Could he have a slow swallow? Does he ever wheeze or have noisy breathing?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> How weird, I've known cats to be scared of eating when they have tooth or mouth pain, and to prefer dry kibble as its smaller pieces and easier to pick up... but that doesn't explain the shaking or seizures or anything... unless there could be some kind of nerve problem perhaps, like part of the brain being affected when he chews perhaps??  No idea if that's possible though!??


Really no idea,
I've just taken him out in the garden for 10/15 minutes - Supervised obviously.
It's the only thing that seems to "wake him up" and moves a lot more when you put him outside - not loads just a lot more than when inside.

I've just given him a couple of forks of food and a tiny amount of biscuits which he tried to eat, he's left a lot but I guess it's better than nothing.

I've now spoken to the vet who said "not to worry" and keep on trying and he'll see us tomorrow. I'm going to get him to look in his mouth again and hopefully he's throat.

It's just so weird.. he's not fitting into any category.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Carly's right Button is my other cat ,
> 
> We had a bit of a scare last night he was trying to eat his food but kept walking away and coming back then he would take a mouthful and start shaking... I wouldn't say as strong as "violently" but it really wasn't nice to watch.. then he'd collapse to the ground.. breathe heavily.. and come back.
> We tried a few times a little bit at a time through the night.. some of it he was fine with and others he'd revert back to shaking.
> ...


:crying::crying::crying: I'm so sad to read this  you must be worried sick


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

carly87 said:


> And I take it you've tried shallow and deep bowls? Have you tried different foods to see if the smell is the trigger? Have you tried apetite stimulants? What about big chunks that he has to chew at so he has control over how much is in his mouth at once? Could he have a slow swallow? Does he ever wheeze or have noisy breathing?


Yeah we've tried plates, bowls , bigger bowls , bigger plates , smaller plates.
He prefers eating from a plate than a bowl but it doesn't make very much difference.

We've tried quite a few different foods he particularly likes the Whiskas "Oh so meaty" - it has quite a strong nice smell.

We've tried big chunks too it doesn't seem to make a difference what food it is or what texture it is.

He doesn't need an appetite stimulant because he has a an appetite - he's never lost it even when he was at his worst he still wanted to eat.

He makes a lot of noise when he's eating which is something we've discussed with the vet.. I might have a sound clip on my phone if I have I'll upload it


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

poor Romeo what a mystery he is. Hoping the vet can get to the bottom of his problems and that its not serious x x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Bless him glad things are being ruled out though - lets hope they get to the bottom of what is causing his distress - could it be tooth problems then??


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It doesn't sound very toothy to me. Has the vet ruled out swallowing problems? With human patients, sometimes their swallow weakens, then they panic when they eat as they feel, quite rightly, as though they are choking. This would also fit with his increased noise when eating.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Poor Romeo  - YouTube

I've uploaded this video to youtube ^^ You can hear the noise he makes.
This is pretty "tame" in comparison to the episodes he has usually .. But you can see him walk away and struggle to lie down and then his head just lowers to the floor.

I know you can't see it Carly but you'll be able to hear the noise.

I'm not sure if it's completely uploaded yet.. so you might not see it but it is being uploaded now.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

carly87 said:


> It doesn't sound very toothy to me. Has the vet ruled out swallowing problems? With human patients, sometimes their swallow weakens, then they panic when they eat as they feel, quite rightly, as though they are choking. This would also fit with his increased noise when eating.


I think that's what the vet is going to check tomorrow. I can understand why that might affect him eating but I can't see why it would affect his legs (struggling to walk) and why he's so lethargic and just down right depressed.


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

auspiciousmind said:


> Poor Romeo  - YouTube
> 
> I've uploaded this video to youtube ^^ You can hear the noise he makes.
> This is pretty "tame" in comparison to the episodes he has usually .. But you can see him walk away and struggle to lie down and then his head just lowers to the floor.
> ...


It's heartbreaking watching him just faceplant like that. I really hope the vet can get to the bottom of what's wrong, preferably soon.

*Hugs and support*


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Miri said:


> It's heartbreaking watching him just faceplant like that. I really hope the vet can get to the bottom of what's wrong, preferably soon.
> 
> *Hugs and support*


thank you for the hugs hun, Like I said thats pretty tame in comparison other times he will just shake like he' petrified then face plant ... and sometimes he does all of the above will come over to me (I sit with him) eyes wide open in full panic mode and just sink his claws into me!

I'm hoping tomorrow might reveal something!
I don't want to see him like this anymore  x


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

His face planting at the end almost looks like Narcolepsy where you just suddenly fall asleep with the way that he just suddenly goes down, I really hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I just googled 'fainting after eating in cats' and found this...
The fainting cat - Pets Best Insurance Blog

Sounds like it might be something called 'Vasovagal Syncope' which can be connected to a heart problem and can affect other parts of the body too, i.e. his legs? It sounds pretty rare so maybe that's why the vet hasn't thought of it, but have a read of this and see if you think it could be what Romeo has


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> I just googled 'fainting after eating in cats' and found this...
> The fainting cat - Pets Best Insurance Blog
> 
> Sounds like it might be something called 'Vasovagal Syncope' which can be connected to a heart problem and can affect other parts of the body too, i.e. his legs? It sounds pretty rare so maybe that's why the vet hasn't thought of it, but have a read of this and see if you think it could be what Romeo has


Thank you,
I've just googled it a bit more and there is a little bit relating to "Ataxia" in symptoms.. I'll print it out and give it to the vet tomorrow. The way I see it every little bit helps and if we can rule stuff out then we must be getting closer.

Another thing I've noticed is his eyes are always open? I can't remember the last time I've seen him sleep? His 3rd eyelids (the white ones) were up nearly completely for the first week when he was "resting". They aren't so prominent now as they were.. but he doesn't seem to be "sleeping". Every time I check on him he's awake?!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Aww bless him 

Does he always eat so quickly, or just during these episodes?


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> Poor Romeo  - YouTube
> 
> I've uploaded this video to youtube ^^ You can hear the noise he makes.
> This is pretty "tame" in comparison to the episodes he has usually .. But you can see him walk away and struggle to lie down and then his head just lowers to the floor.
> ...


Sorry to read about the additional problems you're experiencing. Please show all the video evidence to the vet because he can forward to the specialists to help with diagnosis.

I've had a look at the video and taking into account some other information ie the permanently dilated pupils I'd very seriously suspect Thiamine (B1) deficiency. It's similar to a potassium one in that it manifests as an inability to hold the head up, nerve damage and muscle weakness. I would certainly mention it to the vet tomorrow!

If you remember when you first posted I mentioned it and asked what he currently eats (complete food) or has eaten before he came to you, though you may not know, of course. Sometimes it can be dietary (deficiency or inability to absorp the vitamin) but it can happen in cats who're fed a fish only diet. I could be wrong but I think this needs to be completely ruled out. I seem to recall he's never (or recently had ) a complete blood count?! Again, if confirmed it's treated by supplementation.

Hope the visit goes well and fingers crossed it IS the above which can be easily sorted! 

Incidentally, you really don't want the liquid form of clindamycin! It tastes foul!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

After listening to the video, he sounds like a few of my patients do when I'm helping SALT give them a swallow assessment. I wonder if the vitamin deficiency could have something to do with that as well? It would follow if it causes nerve damage. This is one of the rare occasions where I'm glad i couldn't see the video. The noise was heartbreaking enough.

For your sake and his, I really hope they get to the bottom of this soon. To be as strong as you have been for him is no small thing.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Carly, if your patients are older then yes it's very possible. I remember reading once where Vit B (esp B12) deficiency is very common in geriatrics (both human and feline) for instance, hence they're supplemented. Yes, the difficulty swallowing would fit in with symptoms since all muscles can potentially be affected.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I'm replying on my phone so apologize if there's any spelling mistakes and if I miss anything.

I've noted down everything for the vets tomorrow I'm a bit worried he's going to think I'm some sort of fruitloop or that I'm trying to tell him his job.. but I can't help it and I'm.not going to stop. I've asked him to check his throat and nose tomorrow.

Tonight we've managed to get quite a bit of food into him without too much problem.. still had the very loud noises but he didn't get as panicky as this morning so it was a lot easier for all concerned. However I did end up covered in poo!! He used the litter tray which I could see was painful for him and what came out was probably the smelliest I've ever smelt it was also a bit darker (but not black) than usual and most was hard but had a little runny which most of it ended up on his fur! He fell getting out of the litter tray I rushed to reassure him and ended up covered in poop!

I think the reason it was so bad was because he's eating crappy food (whiskas) but its the only thing he'll touch so I'm willing to put up with it! He's also had the worse smelling gas ever!

I think someone asked "does alway eat that fast" ... He's always been a fast eater since we had him.. I think its because in the past he had to fight for his food and never really had much. He's not always been that noisy though.

Ianthi. I do remember you asking about food previously.. I have no absolute answer ob what he ate before but at an educated guess it would of been mainly dry and a very cheap dry. (tesco value type thing). If he had wet it would of been a Tesco value brand also. He occasionally has had a fish flavoured food here but would been very occasionally - Button hates fishy food.

Carly - when Romeo is better I may have to pick your brains about NI , I've got a fairly good idea and your thread you did with all the workings out really helped. I just want to be absolutely sure.

Thank you again for your kind words and all the effort your putting in I hope I can repay the kindness you've shown one day.. and hope to share some good news soon.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

AM, when he's better, you pick my brains all you like! Have you given him any raw to try?

I really would get them to have a full swallow assessment today, even if your vet does think you're mad! I'm sure they get used to it. Mine thinks I'm mental, that I over worry and over test, and that my cats are ridiculously healthy, but like you, I'd rather be sure, so don't worry! When they test his swallow, they should give him different textures in his mouth, water, puree both warm and chilled (cold stimulates a much better swallow), soft diet, then progressing to chunks. After each is given and swallowed, they need to listen to his chest. A poor swallow will manifest in the musculature as a slow or uncoordinated, weak movement. If he does have a weak swallow, my patients often aspirate, which means that some of the food goes into the lungs instead of the tummy. You can hear this on a stethoscope, well, you can if you know what you're listening for.

Hope that helps a little. I know I'm basing it on humans, but I'm guessing it can't be that different for cats.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you Carly , at least I'll know what to look out for now!

Both Romeo and Button have had raw chicken , just a little bit when I've been prepping food. They've also had a little bit of raw beef mince and they both enjoyed it. I think Romeo will eat it without a second thought but Button will make a song and dance about it... This is the cat that kills and catches wildlife...!!! But if you dare give her anything from zooplus she throws a tantrum!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do you think it's worth trying him with a little raw mince now? Might be easier for him to swallow and may stimulate him to eat a little more. Please do let us know what the vets say today.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

that video is heartbreaking , I could cry for you , I can't even imagine what you're going through  fingers crossed that the vet can find out what's wrong today ! Hugs to you and a big kiss to your beautiful , brave boy xxx


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I saw the video too, it broke my heart, but you are being very strong and looking after him so well, be proud of yourself.

I hope things go well at the vet today to give you atleast some peace of mind.

Im not a cat expert, but I think you should put Romeo on raw too. I never thought my cats, especially Nemo as he had really bad stomach problems would eat it, but ive just started them and touch wood, they both love it especially Nemo and it isnt upsetting his stomach atall.

Keep strong and keep positive, we are all with you, and always thinking about Romeo.

Kyria xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Interview didn't go too well (but you don't need to know that!!)

We finally have a diagnosis for Romeo.. Not quite sure whether this is good or bad in the grand scheme of things..

Rectal Stricture?
His poor little body is full of gas and poo.. I've seen it for myself on the x-ray.

Were going to try and treat it medically with lactulose solution (3ml x 2 daily) and Emeprid Oral Suspension (2ml x 2 daily) before we consider surgery which could end up with him developing mega colon...

I'm sure some of you will know more about it than me.. so any help and advice will be great.

He also has a tiny fracture which occurred before we got him (it looks old on the xray) to his pelvis (which shouldn't be making a difference to him now)

Thank you for all your support xxxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Well I am not sure exactly what that is, but I am hoping that a diagnosis and treatment plan will prove a big step forward for you both. Poor little boy, get well soon.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww poor little Romeo. Ive never heard of this before, but hopefully now with the right medication etc., Romeo will start to get better at last xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've never come across this before, but would it explain all of the muscle weakness, face planting, difficulty eating etc? Or is the stricture a bi-product of another thing which causes that along with the rest of the muscle deficit?


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

I am sure there will be lots of people googling rectal stricture (and waiting for ianthi to post). Fingers crossed the medicines start working - I hope the results aren't too explosive.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> We finally have a diagnosis for Romeo.. Not quite sure whether this is good or bad in the grand scheme of things..
> 
> Rectal Stricture?
> His poor little body is full of gas and poo.. I've seen it for myself on the x-ray.


Was this the same vet you saw today or a different one? Glad to hear you've had some X-rays done.

You mean a rectal stricture as an overall, singular diagnosis or just something else wrong with him on top of his other problems? While I can understand this owing to the current abscess, I'm not sure how it can explain all the other symptoms unless he's been severely constipated for a long time and it's doesn't sound as if this has been the case given his appetite! Does he have a history of difficult defecation, straining or constipation? Actually, I'm wondering if the old pelvic fracture actually caused/contributed to this in that it may have punctured the colon which in turn has become a source of current (secondary) infection.

Sounds as if you've had a busy day! Sorry to hear about the interview but you've had a lot on your plate recently!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

carly87 said:


> I've never come across this before, but would it explain all of the muscle weakness, face planting, difficulty eating etc? Or is the stricture a bi-product of another thing which causes that along with the rest of the muscle deficit?


I'm going to wait and see what AM says about his history re constipation etc but I could understand it because (ongoing) impacted faeces would prevent re-absorption of water and electrolytes, like potassium in the colon hence the muscle weakness and neck problems. So essentially what we've been saying all along!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

glad you have a diagnosis for poor Romeo. Not heard of it previously. Hoping he will start to feel better soon x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would expect to see vomitting and bloating with such long-term impaction though, again, from the human perspective. Has he been noticed to have either? Sorry, coming in late on the thread, so don't know all of the symptoms. I would also expect a raised temp if the colon was punctured and infected, although I suppose it could be a low grade, so any change would be less noticeable.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Bare with me.. (I'm a bit flustered and a tiny bit upset)



> I've never come across this before, but would it explain all of the muscle weakness, face planting, difficulty eating etc? Or is the stricture a bi-product of another thing which causes that along with the rest of the muscle deficit?


I asked the vet this question Carly and he seems to think so.



> Was this the same vet you saw today or a different one? Glad to hear you've had some X-rays done.
> 
> You mean a rectal stricture as an overall, singular diagnosis or just something else wrong with him on top of his other problems? While I can understand this owing to the current abscess, I'm not sure how it can explain all the other symptoms unless he's been severely constipated for a long time and it's doesn't sound as if this has been the case given his appetite! Does he have a history of difficult defecation, straining or constipation? Actually, I'm wondering if the old pelvic fracture actually caused/contributed to this in that it may have punctured the colon which in turn has become a source of current (secondary) infection.
> 
> Sounds as if you've had a busy day! Sorry to hear about the interview but you've had a lot on your plate recently!


Ianthi, The vet was the same guy with been dealing with all along (since I started this thread).
I think he meant it was an overall diagnosis - I wish I had the X-ray to show you all.. Theres a lot of gas (Make a fist - it's about that size) and then behind that there is a long snake of feces... and you can see the opening is really really narrow.

In October (will call it the flea collar incident) he had to have an enema because he was quite full of poo. There's been maybe the odd one day every couple of weeks where I've thought "he's struggling to poo" or "I think he might be constipated.. he hasn't gone today" - I've given him a little bit of tuna with oil.. and it seems to have passed.

I don't whether that's coincidence or not though? I wouldn't call it severe constipation though. I do think he's always had to strain though.

In regards to the small fracture on the pelvis it's near where the ball joint for the hip would go into - not sure if that makes any difference?



> I would expect to see vomitting and bloating with such long-term impaction though, again, from the human perspective. Has he been noticed to have either?


Just before Christmas he vomited a few times after food (first and last time we've ever seen him vomit) but he didn't have any other symptoms .
He's quite a big cat and we were told the last time we went to see the vet (For a UTI?) that "he doesn't need to get any bigger) - But our current vet said he's not in the slightest over weight he's actually pretty perfect (nice and lean). I always thought his belly was a bit big but maybe that was bloating?

I don't really know?

Syringing the medicine is unbearable I just don't know how were going to manage tomorrows dose at the moment


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Which med are you having to syringe?
Liquid paraffin is tasteless and can be added to their food ( must NOT be syringed as aspiration is dangerous) you can buy it from any human chemist....check with the vet but it is widely used for cats.
If he is prone to ongoing constipation issues then I can recommend Miralax. I use it for my old boy Woody and is the laxative of choice for cats with Megacolon.
MiraLAX Laxative Powder 7 - Day - 4.1 oz (119 g): Amazon.co.uk: Beauty

I am sorry I have not posted on this thread before, I have been following it closely and Romeo and you have been in my thoughts. The sequence of events reminded me too closely of what happened with my darling Paddy when I lost him. He started off with a huge anal abcess and unfortunately he had too may issues to pull through. ( He was a much older cat at 16 and had multiple health issues so please don't think I am predicting this for Romeo )


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

fingers crossed for a quick recovery x


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Woke up to the most rancid smell of poo I think I have ever ever had to smell.. he'd stood in the litter tray but it had "fired" outside. So the medication is definitely working.

Also woke up to a tiny tiny purr which is tge most amazing sound ever if you haven't heard it for a while! 

Currently I'm the devil woman for holding him while he was given his medication!

He's walking around a lot better (and further).

I hope this is working and I'm not just imagining it.

Sorry if I haven't replied to anyone I'm using my phone again


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's going to be horrendous for a little while while he clears out, but it'll be well worth the effort.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

carly87 said:


> It's going to be horrendous for a little while while he clears out, but it'll be well worth the effort.


Agreed! But it sounds like he is already getting some relief.

When I syringed food, I had to get Henry in a towel first, to manage wayward paws. He soon got used to it (I found it hard though)

Is it the taste or the process that Romeo is unhappy about? Could you add soft cheese (or something he likes) to the syringe?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I think its the process he hates and I hate doing it.
I'm back to being just mummy now... He loves me again until tonight

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to expect toilet wise?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I think its the process he hates and I hate doing it.
I'm back to being just mummy now... He loves me again until tonight

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to expect toilet wise? I know its going to ve runny but not sure how often. You can hear his tummy and he's got a serious case of wind.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know how often, but I'd be expecting a large volume!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

poor romeo... least you have an answer to what th problem is and can start treating it.xx


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

auspiciousmind said:


> I think its the process he hates and I hate doing it.
> I'm back to being just mummy now... He loves me again until tonight
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to expect toilet wise? I know its going to ve runny but not sure how often. You can hear his tummy and he's got a serious case of wind.


Poor Romeo, it is hard to believe a load of poop could make him so ill.

I have no idea how often etc but personally I would try to keep him in a room with a litter tray in and maybe put a something under and around the tray to try to protect your carpets abit

I hope he feels better soon


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> In October (will call it the flea collar incident) he had to have an enema because he was quite full of poo. There's been maybe the odd one day every couple of weeks where I've thought "he's struggling to poo" or "I think he might be constipated.. he hasn't gone today" - I've given him a little bit of tuna with oil.. and it seems to have passed.
> 
> I don't whether that's coincidence or not though? I wouldn't call it severe constipation though. I do think he's always had to strain though.
> 
> In regards to the small fracture on the pelvis it's near where the ball joint for the hip would go into - not sure if that makes any difference?


Thanks for clarifying. I hadn't realised he had _any_ history of constipation or required an enema in October. I take it (same symptoms) improved shortly afterwards? If this is the case then it's reasonable to make a connection between the two. It would also explain the (thankfully) intermittent nature of these episodes, something I always found strange. I'm wondering now just how many days he's been bunged up for? Interesting that he's been eating so well though. Incidentally, that gas build-up sounds a lot! At any rate it all sounds quite manageable.

A stricture is just a narrowing but can be caused by scar tissue for one thing. If this is the case then I wondered if the pelvic fracture had caused this (now healed though given he's 7 months it can't have been that long ago) and in additon now you've the added complication of an abscess! causing more discomfort.

I'm very glad to hear the meds are working and you're noticing an improvment.
This has been very difficult for you all! Thankfully, you've a good vet on the case as well.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

About an hour ago... He *ran* up the stairs into the only room in the house we've finished decorating and starting clawing the brand new divan bed...

So I took him into the kitchen with me while I did the dishes (bringing a litter tray with me of course!!) and he started *pounding* the cat flap.

He's now curled up in a little ball fast asleep as if he's just ran a marathon.

I've noticed he's purring if you rub his belly.. so there must be a bit of relief there and his belly is making all sorts of weird noises!



> I have no idea how often etc but personally I would try to keep him in a room with a litter tray in and maybe put a something under and around the tray to try to protect your carpets abit


We can't really keep him confined to one room because of the way our house is laid out and the fact were decorating. (One room is complete, the other is full of tools) and the stairs are IN the living room. BUT we have 3 litter trays and 99.9% of the time he's in the same room as us. I've broken down a couple of cardboard boxes and places the litter tray on them so hopefully when he has his next rapid fire moment it'll land on there.

Luckily we only have carpet in one room at the moment (the rest of the rooms upstairs I'm sanding the floorboards down on) and the living room carpet is being taken up and chucked in the next few months anyway (so were sort of lucky)


> Which med are you having to syringe?
> Liquid paraffin is tasteless and can be added to their food ( must NOT be syringed as aspiration is dangerous) you can buy it from any human chemist....check with the vet but it is widely used for cats.
> If he is prone to ongoing constipation issues then I can recommend Miralax. I use it for my old boy Woody and is the laxative of choice for cats with Megacolon.
> MiraLAX Laxative Powder 7 - Day - 4.1 oz (119 g): Amazon.co.uk: Beauty
> ...


Err one of them is Lactulose and the other is Emeprid Oral Suspension. This morning I've just managed to work out the best position and place to get him to take it (so fingers crossed it works tonight).

Don't apologize for not posting before now.. I'm very grateful for the support I've been shown and for people that may not have posted but are following his progress.. When I say "Without you guys I'd be having a meltdown" I really do mean it.. Everytime something good has happened you are the first to know and every time something bad happens you lot are the first people I run too. It's great to be able to sit here and be open. I actively avoid looking at some of the Dog health forums because of past experiences when I was a lot younger and I find them all to upsetting and they bring back memories.

I feel were getting somewhere now.. I really hope so.
I owe you all a virtual drink when this is over I think!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I hadn't realised he had _any_ history of constipation or required an enema in October. I take it (same symptoms) improved shortly afterwards? If this is the case then it's reasonable to make a connection between the two. It would also explain the (thankfully) intermittent nature of these episodes, something I always found strange. I'm wondering now just how many days he's been bunged up for? Interesting that he's been eating so well though. Incidentally, that gas build-up sounds a lot! At any rate it all sounds quite manageable.
> 
> A stricture is just a narrowing but can be caused by scar tissue for one thing. If this is the case then I wondered if the pelvic fracture had caused this (now healed though given he's 7 months it can't have been that long ago) and in additon now you've the added complication of an abscess! causing more discomfort.
> 
> ...


Apart from the enema in october I hadn't realized it was constipation (well because of a stricture?) I just thought he might of been having an issue like we do sometimes.. I guess I was helping things along with the oil every time I guessed he had it.

This is where it all gets a bit confusing... He has actually been going to the toilet (fairly large poo's too) I am the only one that cleans out the litter trays and because I'm home most days I notice everything. He's been struggling to go - Tail twitching , taking a long time, almost falling out of the tray or getting out then falling over (his face looks like he's in pain) but we assumed (as did the vet) that was because he was so weak in his legs that he was trying to hold himself up?

I was in a pretty bad mood last night and trying to find someone to blame (I realise now it's not really anyones fault) but if you back track to the first few threads I have ever posted (when I rescued Romes) you will see that we had issues with a GASSY tummy and the runs... His first vaccination (and check up) a vet commented he had a very gassy stomach but it might be due to being moved , food changes etc...

2nd vaccination he commented that the stomach was gassy again and said we'll treat him for worms (Drontal tablet)

3rd time we took him to the vets because he had the runs and again a GASSY stomach bit it was literally just running out of his bum (he was treated with a syringe medicine for a week I can't think of the name) - At that time we also started feeding him butchers (no grains) and ordered from Zooplus (again food with no grains) so the runny bum stopped.

4th time we saw runny bum was october with the flea collar (baring in mind we'd only got him on the 3rd of september) so that was 4 times he saw a vet with the runs and a gassy stomach...


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Fantastic to hear about the running! 

Again sifting through some of the emerging details here, If he's always eaten very quickly (sucking in air) then I've little doubt this has contributed ( or even caused!) to the gas-build up as it's the number one culprit-others being food 'reactions'. Are vets aware of this? So I reckon getting him to eat more slowly should help to minimise this a lot! Once this has been addressed then it will be easier to know for sure if there's a food component to all of this as well, which you may well have already eliminated though through changing his food!

Fingers crossed he goes from strength to strength now! I'm sure you must be very relieved!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Great news! Sounds like the answer to the problem was in the thread title...


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Fantastic to hear about the running!
> 
> Again sifting through some of the emerging details here, If he's always eaten very quickly (sucking in air) then I've little doubt this has contributed ( or even caused!) to the gas-build up as it's the number one culprit-others being food 'reactions'. Are vets aware of this? So I reckon getting him to eat more slowly should help to minimise this a lot! Once this has been addressed then it will be easier to know for sure if there's a food component to all of this as well, which you may well have already eliminated though through changing his food!
> 
> Fingers crossed he goes from strength to strength now! I'm sure you must be very relieved!


Yeah they are aware before Romeo was EVER Ill my OH told the vets he ate really fast and they shrugged it off I guess his past history makes it almost normal for him to eat that fast.. Were mashing food up (with water) and giving it to him little by little to try and help the fast eating so fingers crossed it helps.

Poor little sod has just gone for another poo.. you don't even need to see him in the litter tray you can HEAR it!!

Fingers crossed!!



> Great news! Sounds like the answer to the problem was in the thread title...


I just burst out laughing lol


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya

On the thought of slowing down his eating, have you tried these bowls that are supposed to help? I have a savic one (but for persians) and they are good quality

Plastic Cat Bowls: on Sale now at zooplus: Tiger Diner Cat Bowl for dry food

Great deals on single-coloured bowls at zooplus: Savic Gobble-Stop Bowl, 0.4 l


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

ella said:


> Hiya
> 
> On the thought of slowing down his eating, have you tried these bowls that are supposed to help? I have a savic one (but for persians) and they are good quality
> 
> ...


Ohh the gobble bowl looks good!!! I will definitely order that Thank you.. I didn't know such a thing existed!!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

auspiciousmind said:


> Ohh the gobble bowl looks good!!! I will definitely order that Thank you.. I didn't know such a thing existed!!


The Persian one is really well thought out, so I hope the gobble one is good - worth a try anyway


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

ella said:


> The Persian one is really well thought out, so I hope the gobble one is good - worth a try anyway


It's a really good idea.. Romeo literally puts his face on the plate and drags his jaw across like a shovel gobbling it down when he's well.

He's a bit offish with his food today but so would I if my stomach was just contracting constantly!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Am so pleased Romeo seems to be improving, give him a tickle under the chin from me xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Food issues again.. Not eating loudly but taking a bit from the plate walking as fast as he can away from the plate and collapsing :mad2: Or going around in circles around the plate? I just don't get it?

Syringed his meds again.. had issues with what sounded like choking/ coughing.. rang the vets who said it sounds like he's got a little bit down the wrong way and he's now in a strop!

Why oh why doesn't he realize were trying to do whats best for him


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I know its hard, frustrating and exhausting, and above all frightening looking at your little boy so unwell, but carry on you will get there in the end...you are doing a great job with Romeo and he will repay you when he is well and strong with so much love. xx


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm so relieved for you that you got a diagnosis and that his problems can be treated! Good luck with trying to get him to eat more slowly.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

The worst part is trying to help them but them not understanding. Syringe feeding is blooming hard work, so don't beat yourself up. He might have good and bad moments for a while yet....

You are doing the right thing for the right reason. We're all rooting for you and Romeo


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

ella said:


> The worst part is trying to help them but them not understanding. Syringe feeding is blooming hard work, so don't beat yourself up. He might have good and bad moments for a while yet....
> 
> You are doing the right thing for the right reason. We're all rooting for you and Romeo


It's the first time he's ever thrown a strop.. I don't like it! 

Dreading the medicine tomorrow!!

Thank you xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is it Metacam? Rowans just been given that and I have to syringe it in, but I know from experience he is going to spit most of it out! Thats if I even manage to actually get any in his mouth.

I am thinking mixing it with a bit of rice pudding or something might be an easier way to get it in him?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Is it Metacam? Rowans just been given that and I have to syringe it in, but I know from experience he is going to spit most of it out! Thats if I even manage to actually get any in his mouth.
> 
> I am thinking mixing it with a bit of rice pudding or something might be an easier way to get it in him?


No it's not Metacam MC it's

Lactulose and Emeprid Oral Suspension

Apparently the Lactulose is really sugary and tastes awful to cats.. The first night I ended up with it plastered all over my face.. :huh:

The vet said that I could put it with food.. but the problem is he's not actually eating properly now (he's been so sick for nearly 2 weeks but every day he's eaten.. NOW he chooses not too!). I can sort of understand why but he's just not making it easy on himself right now!

I've taken to wrapping him in a dressing gown while I'm sat down putting him in between my legs holding the dressing gown tight so he can't claw and the OH opens and squirts it down and we try to keep his head tilted until he's swallowed it!

I haven't read back through your thread yet (Only just logged back on with the PC) do you know whats wrong with Rowan?

xx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Rowan has suspected pancreatitis, so has had a 2 week AB injection, and the Metacam is for the pain and inflammation.

Do you think Romeo would eat a bit of cottage cheese, or some tuna? x


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> Rowan has suspected pancreatitis, so has had a 2 week AB injection, and the Metacam is for the pain and inflammation.
> 
> Do you think Romeo would eat a bit of cottage cheese, or some tuna? x


Ohh poor Rowan I hope he perks up soon a big hug and a chin rub from me!.. He might eat some tuna I have a few tins in the cupboard I will try him and see if he will!

Thank you x


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> It's the first time he's ever thrown a strop.. I don't like it!
> 
> Dreading the medicine tomorrow!!
> 
> Thank you xx


*hugs*

Been here and lurking all the time (I now know more about rectal strictures and their potential causes than I thought possible  ), just wanted to say hang in there - you're doing the right thing  Can't say I'd appreciate syringes down the throat, poor Romeo! Or anywhere else come to that, Charlie-girl certainly didn't appreciate the thermometer or the enema she got when she went off her food last year, even though she never even raised a paw to the vet, bless her.

Does the vet have any suggestions as to what can be done in the long term to stop this happening again?

*hugs* again - and an ear rub to Romeo, poor mite!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Am, I still think he really needs his swallow testing propperly...

McWillow, poor Rowen! Hope he's feeling a little better this morning.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

> *hugs*
> 
> Been here and lurking all the time (I now know more about rectal strictures and their potential causes than I thought possible ), just wanted to say hang in there - you're doing the right thing Can't say I'd appreciate syringes down the throat, poor Romeo! Or anywhere else come to that, Charlie-girl certainly didn't appreciate the thermometer or the enema she got when she went off her food last year, even though she never even raised a paw to the vet, bless her.
> 
> ...


Yes I know more than I ever dreamed of knowing about rectal strictures now too...:scared:

When Romeo had an enema in October... I actually think he quite enjoyed it *Weird cat*!!

As for long term treatment... I'm going to ring the vet on monday (Receptionist don't seem to be passing on the messages.. or the vet is sick of me :confused1: ) I'm sure what were doing at the moment is were giving him a really hard fast dose of medication to clear him out then were going to try and find a "maintenance dose" to keep him clear in future.

The other treatment is surgery but it usually leads to mega colon and a lot of "accidents".. But we'll cross that bridge if we come to it!

Update time!!!

I was actually about to post and tell you how well Romeo is doing with his medicine since last night... When he took it perfectly with no strops or anything! This morning he has thrown a HUGE strop and won't even look at me or touch dreamies.. these strops usually last about 2 hours.. were half an hour in at the moment!

Poo wise.. There hasn't been as much as I expected and it's not been as frequent as I expected but I've never had to deal with it before so I don't know whats normal... It has been coming though and it does smell like DEATH!

Romeo has been a lot more active walking around and his walking is improving every day.. First day his back looked quite arched but today his back is quite straight.. Woke up this morning of course to the smell of poo death but also the sound of Button and Romeo "falling out" which is a noise I haven't heard for over two weeks!!!

Now for food.... Yesterday morning he had his funny shaking episodes and face planting... Yesterday evening he ate fine with no problem. This morning he ate all of his with no problem and then stole Buttons as well.. So we'll see what happens tonight!

Thank youuuuu


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

well done Romeo


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Great pic of Romeo, have been quitely reading the threads. Although we would all do was you have done. You are doing a great job especially through the heartbreaking moments and the strops.

Hopefully the Lactulose will ease the situation. My human son was on that for years. His mind told him when he pooed it would hurt so he didn't go then when he had no choice it hurts, his brain said 'told ya so' catch 22 situation.

He will get back to normal eventually now that you have got all the preventative methods in place. Fingers x'd he doesn't have to have surgery.

You def did a good thing by rescuing him it soulds like he was in a terrible situation. He may not be as strong as other cats but he certainly has some fight in him or he would have given up a lot earlier even before you realised he had the abcess.

Well done and OH :thumbup:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wonderful news, sounds like a real marked improvement, Come on Romeo nearly there!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

How is he doing today ?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

I had to go to the vet last night to pick up some more medication and ask what we'll be doing in the long term..

Vet suggested now that Romeo is eating normally that rather than stress him out add both medications to his food and let him eat it rather than syringe.. Well I've done so and now he's lying down in the litter tray and acting a bit "docile" on top of that there's no BM's (which by now he should of done 3!!) so tonight when he's due his meds I'm going back to syringing them.. If he doesn't have a BM by tomorrow morning he's going back to the vets!!!

:mad2:


----------



## NEW2CATS (Aug 28, 2009)

Heres hoping for a massive BM!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Bless him! His face in that photo and the 2 legs up in the air look like he is saying :dita:

:laugh:


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Sending huge pooping vibes for you well not for you but for Romeo,


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> Sending huge pooping vibes for you well not for you but for Romeo,


I'm glad you clarified that!! The last thing I need is well... I won't go into it!!

I think the problem is definitely that we put the medicine in with the food.. Sunday night and Monday morning we syringed it and he was fine.. Almost completely normal. The vet suggested monday night that we put it with his food so we did and there was no 3am poo and this morning we put it with his food and there was no 9am poo or 1pm poo (yes I know the routine ut: ) and now he's all lethargic and sleepy and his walking has noticeably changed. So tonight he'll will be syringed... God help me!

"Hopefully" I'll be woken by my OH shaking me and retching at 3am... :sosp:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

auspiciousmind said:


> "Hopefully" I'll be woken by my OH shaking me and retching at 3am... :sosp:


And this brings the thread full circle..... What a SH*T ending to a perfectly good day! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

auspiciousmind said:


> Apparently the Lactulose is really sugary and tastes awful to cats.. The first night I ended up with it plastered all over my face.. :huh:
> xx


AM.....do look into Miralax...perhaps join the Yahoo Feline Megacolon group and ask about the stricture there as the two conditions have some links. It is odourless and tasteless so Woody just gobbles it up with his food and it keeps his poop soft but not runny.
I can send a sample if you wanted to try it out, I buy it from Amazon.co.uk and the reviews are all from Cat owners even though it is a human med!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> AM.....do look into Miralax...perhaps join the Yahoo Feline Megacolon group and ask about the stricture there as the two conditions have some links. It is odourless and tasteless so Woody just gobbles it up with his food and it keeps his poop soft but not runny.
> I can send a sample if you wanted to try it out, I buy it from Amazon.co.uk and the reviews are all from Cat owners even though it is a human med!


Thank you PP I will definatley look into it.. I'm reluctant to try anything else at the moment as things were going so well? At the moment were still on the "hard and fast" treatment and then we'll be looking into just a maintenance dose.

Does the Miralax do the same as the lactulose then?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> And this brings the thread full circle..... What a SH*T ending to a perfectly good day! :lol::lol::lol:


LOL

I'm just so glad that I got the vets to shave Romeo's back end!!
I feel so sorry for him really.. He has a huge shaved patch on his throat and now a bare bum.. I'm such a bad mum lol!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/MIRALAX®-Or...LK1C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360681003&sr=8-1
It is an Osmotic laxative, it draws water back into the colon to soften the poop.
Lactulose - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Lactulose is also an Osmotic....but one of it's actions is to create a lot of gas in the colon which _supposedly_ stimulates the bowel to move. Excessive gassiness can actually STOP bowel movements and will feel very uncomfortable, plus it tastes revolting!

I can see why you would not want to change his medications right now, but it gives you time to do some research as to what best to use for maintenance.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> MIRALAX® POWDER (Original Prescription Strength) (17.9oz) 510g 30 Once-Daily Doses: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty
> It is an Osmotic laxative, it draws water back into the colon to soften the poop.
> Lactulose - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Lactulose is also an Osmotic....but one of it's actions is to create a lot of gas in the colon which _supposedly_ stimulates the bowel to move. Excessive gassiness can actually STOP bowel movements and will feel very uncomfortable, plus it tastes revolting!
> ...


Why would they give him something (Lactulose) that creates gas to stimulate his bowels if one of the issues in the first place was a large build up of gas?! I think I need to ditch the OH and go find a vet to marry lol!


----------



## SiaAndMaxsMum (Sep 10, 2012)

I've just been reading through this thread. You are doing an incredible job! Romeo is so lucky to have you (even if he doesn't realise the syringing is for his own good). I have everything crossed for a speedy recovery, and hopefully you now have the correct diagnosis and treatment. 

Amy 
xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

auspiciousmind said:


> Why would they give him something (Lactulose) that creates gas to stimulate his bowels if one of the issues in the first place was a large build up of gas?!


I know. But Lactulose is standard veterinary treatment for constipation in UK whereas in US they favour Miralax. Your vet may not even have heard of it, maybe you could print off some info and take it in to him next time you are there.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

SiaAndMaxsMum said:


> I've just been reading through this thread. You are doing an incredible job! Romeo is so lucky to have you (even if he doesn't realise the syringing is for his own good). I have everything crossed for a speedy recovery, and hopefully you now have the correct diagnosis and treatment.
> 
> Amy
> xx


Thank you for your kind words 
It really does help

xxx



> I know. But Lactulose is standard veterinary treatment for constipation in UK whereas in US they favour Miralax. Your vet may not even have heard of it, maybe you could print off some info and take it in to him next time you are there.


I think thats what I'm going to do... I'm already prepared to talk about "raw" too.. wish me luck! I bet they can't wait to see the back of me... ha.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I remember that Treacle was prescribed Lactulose once which he seemed to love and really helped him! That was for suspected stuck fur in the intestines (which was making him vomit). But Jumpy's just had a similar problem (diarrhoea in his case) and has been prescribed Katalax - which looks a bit like liquorice. Seems to work, you could try that?


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah see it me shaking OH awake if Monty poops in the middle of the night as monty is OCD at digging and scraping the side of the tray but never actually managing to bury his poop so it's easier just to pick it up well for husband to pick it up as I get migraines if I get up suddenly in the night  

Does Romeo like strong fish as giving him a little treat of sardines in tomato sauce would also possibly help as the tomato acts as a laxative and is recommended by my vet, just a spoonful a day for a few days.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> Ah see it me shaking OH awake if Monty poops in the middle of the night as monty is OCD at digging and scraping the side of the tray but never actually managing to bury his poop so it's easier just to pick it up well for husband to pick it up as I get migraines if I get up suddenly in the night
> 
> Does Romeo like strong fish as giving him a little treat of sardines in tomato sauce would also possibly help as the tomato acts as a laxative and is recommended by my vet, just a spoonful a day for a few days.


I wish I could shake someone awake to get them to clean the poo up 
Unfortunately I get all the "nasty" jobs... Who does Romeo get mad at when the medicine has to be syringed? ME! Who has to wipe his bum? ME! I don't mind really but 3am is pushing it lol!
Romeo is an OCD digger too... and yes he doesn't manage to cover it either.. I was too late the other day and with the fact his poo is runny well.. You can imagine the mess!!

Update:

After his night time dose of Lactulose and a spoonful of sardines in tom sauce (thank you MM!)... Romeo had a poo but unfortunately it was rock solid and about 6 inches in length.. Yes.. Ouch. That itself has caused a whole lot of pain and has made him and his legs again quite weak.. all though this time he isn't quite as lethargic and depressed!

I've called the vet after his 11am poo which was again solid (but not as much volume) he was meowing and in quite a lot of pain. Vet has suggested I now give him an extra 3ml of Lactulose a day at lunch times with a little bit of food! So were now on 9ml of lactulose a day! He's been for his 1pm poo which was partially solid but the rest was runny (hooray!).

We need to get this to a manageable level or he's going to have to have surgery


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Just read through this and it does sound like Romeo is improving, even if it is very slowly. Hope this carries on for you both.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

auspiciousmind said:


> I wish I could shake someone awake to get them to clean the poo up
> Unfortunately I get all the "nasty" jobs... Who does Romeo get mad at when the medicine has to be syringed? ME! Who has to wipe his bum? ME! I don't mind really but 3am is pushing it lol!
> Romeo is an OCD digger too... and yes he doesn't manage to cover it either.. I was too late the other day and with the fact his poo is runny well.. You can imagine the mess!!
> 
> ...


He seems all one step forward two steps back, which is typical cat, but him going is sounding promising just hope he can avoid surgery, I think it's common with impaction that they can show signs of the runs but still be bunged up, fingers crossed the increased dose has the desired affect.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Please consider raw for your boy. It reallly cuts down on the volume of the stools and will make it so much less probable that he'll have so much to pass at once. Poor guy. I'm cringeing reading that update!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm just catching up here AM and I agree with Carly. I mentioned a low residue diet (raw is one example) on your other thread which cuts down on the amount produced in the first place. I really would hope as well to reduce the need for medication long-term.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

> Please consider raw for your boy. It reallly cuts down on the volume of the stools and will make it so much less probable that he'll have so much to pass at once. Poor guy. I'm cringeing reading that update!


Carly I'm on it! I've got my online shopping basket loaded and ready to go... just need to burn the OH's plastic



> I'm just catching up here AM and I agree with Carly. I mentioned a low residue diet (raw is one example) on your other thread which cuts down on the amount produced in the first place. I really would hope as well to reduce the need for medication long-term.


As above ^^
I also want to reduce the need for medication but unless the stricture "disappears" I don't know? I understand what a stricture is and understand why it would cause the problems he has but I don't know what else you can do... I want to know what the chances of him developing mega colon are if we decided to go the surgical route.. I don't want him to have surgery but if it's going to improve his life...

Getting up at 3am and cleaning poo , trying to clean the cat and getting covered in it (yes I now have showers at 3am!) isn't something I enjoy - But I have no problem with continuing it FOREVER if I need to. I haven't left the house for longer than hour for over 3 weeks now 

The vet said were going to have a lot of "ups and downs" ... I really don't know how many more "down days" Romeo is going to cope with... I just want my baby back


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd certainly try to avoid surgery as well which is why it's best to try the medical management route in the first instance, which includes diet as well. Obviously I don't know the extent of the stricture but it appears the vets don't believe it's severe enough to necessitate surgery at this point, which is good. However, I'm surprised they haven't suggested modifying the diet (even low residue prescription ones as a stop-gap) as this should help a lot in terms of producing less stool-it stands to reason with less waste the less likely he is to run into problems! It's all sounds pretty tough on you as well as well as poor Romeo!

How many times is he pooing daily? Has walking returned to near normal?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> I'd certainly try to avoid surgery as well which is why it's best to try the medical management route in the first instance, which includes diet as well. Obviously I don't know the extent of the stricture but it appears the vets don't believe it's severe enough to necessitate surgery at this point, which is good. However, I'm surprised they haven't suggested modifying the diet (even low residue prescription ones as a stop-gap) as this should help a lot in terms of producing less stool-it stands to reason with less waste the less likely he is to run into problems! It's all sounds pretty tough on you as well as well as poor Romeo!
> 
> How many times is he pooing daily? Has walking returned to near normal?


The only real instruction they gave us in regards to diet was to mash up what were feeding him (which we already do). However after speaking to the vet yesterday he's left a pouch of food at the reception desk - I think it's what they feed cats after surgery (can't remember the name) to try.

At the moment he's poo'ing once in 24 hours (he was poo'ing three times a day) his walking had improved to the point he was running around, getting on the window sill etc.. then we had the "mega solid poo" and everythings gone down hill again.. he's walking properly just not very far.

I just don't know what to do with him... I love him dearly and won't ever stop but I'm going mental. He now won't even drink the broth I've made him.. If I add it to his food he refuses to eat it... even though he went through a phase of not being able to get enough of it. I feel like the devil when I syringe his meds ... The OH can't/won't help with the litter tray / dirty bum...

I can't even do the dishes.. if I shut him out of the kitchen he just continually pounds on the door and meows if I let him in the kitchen he tries to jump on the work top (and nearly injures himself in the process - which is what I'm worried about) or he just pounds on the cat flap and gets himself upset.

I can't go out for the day because we (ME) has to give him an extra 3ml of lactulose in the middle of the day.

If it was just the messy bum and meds I could cope... But he can't do anything Play, Go outside etc etc. What sort of life is it?!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

It is a lot to deal with so you have my sympathy. I'd imagine the vets are taking a wait and see approach and basing judgements on how he's responding to various things so your input is vital! So I'd have a frank discussion with them on next visit and hopefully they'll fine tune their approach. I'm sure your vet will discuss the situation with a specialist if necessary. I can't help but wonder if (relative) lack of exercise is also contributing to this! Also strange he appeared to be fairly 'normal' for such a long time and suddenly ran into problems, which I can only conclude was because of the abscess so hopefully now it's better? things should improve.

Therefore I'm hoping a change of diet (I'd try the one they've suggested first) will help alleviate some of the current difficulties.

In addition, I'd definitely join that Yahoo Megacolon group PP suggested earlier. Usually these groups are a great source of of informtion and advice, based on actual (current or past)experience with these type of issues.

I know it's extremely hard on you but I reckon you'll get there in the end!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

How is Romeo doing at present? Been wondering how he is!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> How is Romeo doing at present? Been wondering how he is!


Hi  Unfortunately we are having another "down" day.. Yesterday despite the extra dose of lactulose he managed to have a defined poo fairly long one (again around 5inches) and after that he was finding it hard to walk but soldiered on climbing curtains trying to chase Button and clawing things he shouldn't... This morning we've had no poo's he's obviously full of gas (I can smell him from the other side of the room) and he can barely walk.. Still eating and drinking though.

I know we still need to change his diet (to N.I) but I just don't have the money to buy 5kg (their minimum) in one go at the moment.. and there are no stockists close (plenty of ones that do the dog range though  ) and I've been looking into Miralax (thanks PP) but again I'm not really in the position to buy it at the moment and I'm quite nervous / scared of switching him to it... Especially since the vet doesn't seem to know much about it.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear this AM. 

Not sure what to suggest until you get a chance to alter the diet but perhaps feeding little and often as opposed to larger portions at set times. Also I'm wondering about the abscess and if it's still not cleared completely? If so this could be adding to the problems. When is your next vet visit?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> I know we still need to change his diet (to N.I) but I just don't have the money to buy 5kg (their minimum) in one go at the moment.. and there are no stockists close (*plenty of ones that do the dog range* though  ) and I've been looking into Miralax (thanks PP) but again I'm not really in the position to buy it at the moment and I'm quite nervous / scared of switching him to it... Especially since the vet doesn't seem to know much about it.


Have you asked any of those if they woud be able to get you in a couple of tubs of the cat food when they next order? I'd hope one of them would if you explained the situation...

Or maybe we have some members near to you who could spare a tub or two? How much would you have space for? 

~Jes


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Sorry to hear this AM.
> 
> Not sure what to suggest until you get a chance to alter the diet but perhaps feeding little and often as opposed to larger portions at set times. Also I'm wondering about the abscess and if it's still not cleared completely? If so this could be adding to the problems. When is your next vet visit?


We don't really have any more vet visits.. We ring up to ask for more medicine when we need it and ring up if anything drastically changes.. The last time I called the vet he said to expect " a lot of ups and downs" ... In my opinion I'm yet to really of seen and "up" .. Yes he's walking around (not now!) and he claws the mattress but were nowhere near the Romeo that runs around like a mental case , carries his "mousey" up and down the stairs , climbs the curtains , tries to climb door frames etc.

I'm planning (if all goes well) to be placing an order with NI on Saturday. Until then I'll try and carry on feeding little and often..

Do you feed NI? One question I have about it is I think I worked out he'd need to be fed about 120g a day (He's around 4kg) ... Will he still feel "hungry" because the volume of food isn't there?



> Have you asked any of those if they woud be able to get you in a couple of tubs of the cat food when they next order? I'd hope one of them would if you explained the situation...
> 
> Or maybe we have some members near to you who could spare a tub or two? How much would you have space for?
> 
> ~Jes


I can ask the stockists I guess.. It's worth a go! I don't think there are many members that live near me (I haven't noticed anyway). As for space I'm not quite sure really I've never seen the size of the tubs but I know I'd be able to fit 5kg!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

auspiciousmind said:


> Do you feed NI? One question I have about it is I think I worked out he'd need to be fed about 120g a day (He's around 4kg) ... Will he still feel "hungry" because the volume of food isn't there?
> 
> I can ask the stockists I guess.. It's worth a go! I don't think there are many members that live near me (I haven't noticed anyway). As for space I'm not quite sure really I've never seen the size of the tubs but I know I'd be able to fit 5kg!


I've just started feeding Charlie-girl NI (she loves it!), and you feed less because the nutrition is a lot more concentrated that even good quality tins (no fillers), that's why there is so little residue. They also digest it more slowly, so they actually feel fuller for longer, I believe.

I can measure a tub when I get home, but about four inches by six inches by two inches (10cm by 15cm by 5cm) would be my 500g pack size rough guess - they do recess into each other a bit, too. There are two tubs per kilo pack.

I semi-defrost one tub at a time, then cut them into meal size portions and bag them, then re-freeze the portions in pairs in freezer bags (Charlie has two meals per day, morning and evening, you could do more portions per bag as needed), except those I am going to be using for the next few meals, which continue to thaw in the fridge. Then you just defrost as necessary. I also warm the portions to 'fresh kill' temperature just before serving to make the as tempting as possible - not that Charlie isn't trying to trip me up to get served faster anyway!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

The tubs of NI are only 500g each, about the size of a microwave ready meal! So if you have space for 5kg, that would be 10 tubs!! 

I have an order of 2kg coming today from Mobile Pet Foods, they deliver around London and the southeast, but other suppliers deliver in other parts of the country, its worth having a google around


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> The tubs of NI are only 500g each, about the size of a microwave ready meal! So if you have space for 5kg, that would be 10 tubs!!
> 
> I have an order of 2kg coming today from Mobile Pet Foods, they deliver around London and the southeast, but other suppliers deliver in other parts of the country, its worth having a google around


I've been looking for a few days it seems nobody wants to cater for where I live.. I don't blame them I hate it too lol.

If all goes well we'll have money by Saturday so I should be able to place an order. I guess it isn't helping that I'm winding myself up more and more about it and only seem to be seeing the negatives in everything.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

AM....I just bought a new big tub of Miralax for Woody and am happy to post a small sample out to you. I know it is a bit daunting to veer away from what the vet has given you but LOTS of people use Miralax and swear by it. 
Why not post for advice on the yahoo forum?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> AM....I just bought a new big tub of Miralax for Woody and am happy to post a small sample out to you. I know it is a bit daunting to veer away from what the vet has given you but LOTS of people use Miralax and swear by it.
> Why not post for advice on the yahoo forum?


Thank you PP , I have posted on the yahoo forum.. I don't seem to be getting anywhere though (I'm not sure if I'm on the right one?).

I'm trying to get an appointment at the vets at the moment.. Romeo seems to have gotten worse from yesterday rather than better.. His walking is even worse than when I first posted this thread... Unfortunately the normal vet we've been seeing is off on holiday for a week and I really would of rather seen him today..

I've been taking Romeo everywhere with me today.. even to the toilet! I really want NEED a shower but I don't want to leave him for that long :sad:

He went to the toilet this morning and it was how it should be "gravy" I don't know wether maybe he has a hard one in there and he just can't move it or if the big one the other morning really hurt him.. I was happy to treat this medically but I really don't know anymore.. if he's going to be in so much pain every few days is it really a good life for him?

The only positive I have today is that every time I look at him let alone touch him he purrs with everything he's got.. My poor baby


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aww poor little Romeo! 

Is there an option for him to have an operation maybe? :

His purring is his way of saying thank you mummy and telling you he knows you're doing your best for him and knows he can rely on you  xx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> .
> I'm trying to get an appointment at the vets at the moment.. Romeo seems to have gotten worse from yesterday rather than better.. His walking is even worse than when I first posted this thread... Unfortunately the normal vet we've been seeing is off on holiday for a week and I really would of rather seen him today..
> 
> The only positive I have today is that every time I look at him let alone touch him he purrs with everything he's got.. My poor baby


AM-I was just about to post before I went out to see how things are and suggest the vet ( who I've now learned is off on holiday ) consult with the specialists again! I'd still book the appointment though because the others will have access to his notes and I'd suggest they do the same now. You simply can't go on like this but at the same time I can't help but think there's more they (vets) can do for him. In addition I'm still wondering if that abscess has cleared completely and I'd make a point of enquiring about this, as well!

Good luck with the visit and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

oh no Am really hope he is ok thinking of you x


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Come on Romeo! Feel better. We're all worried about you


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> Aww poor little Romeo!
> 
> Is there an option for him to have an operation maybe? :
> 
> His purring is his way of saying thank you mummy and telling you he knows you're doing your best for him and knows he can rely on you  xx


There is a surgical option but I *think* the vet said that it can lead to megacolon and he wanted to try to treat it medically rather than go for the surgery. My OH told me last night that while he's at work he's rang the vet several times (in the last few weeks) and asked about the surgery but every time price came up the vet never answered the question.

I know the vet knows our financial situation, In all fairness it's not that hard to see that were paying with a credit card every time and trying to buy ourselves a week or so before we pay it - In order to meet the minimum payment. I'm now wondering with that in mind if he's being vague about the surgery because he knows it's going to cost a lot?

I know that we WILL exhaust all our funds disregarding the consequences, for him.. I do hope it doesn't come to that though.



> AM-I was just about to post before I went out to see how things are and suggest the vet ( who I've now learned is off on holiday ) consult with the specialists again! I'd still book the appointment though because the others will have access to his notes and I'd suggest they do the same now. You simply can't go on like this but at the same time I can't help but think there's more they (vets) can do for him. In addition I'm still wondering if that abscess has cleared completely and I'd make a point of enquiring about this, as well!
> 
> Good luck with the visit and let us know how it goes!


I've tried to get an appointment and so has the OH... I think the best thing I can do is wait until about 6pm and call up hysterical.. they usually give me an appointment then (Sad but true).

The last time I saw the vet he said that the abcess had cleared but I will ask again. I'm dreading seeing another vet none we've had so far have been as helpful and thoughtful as Lee has.

Of course I will all let you know how it goes


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> .
> I know the vet knows our financial situation, In all fairness it's not that hard to see that were paying with a credit card every time and trying to buy ourselves a week or so before we pay it - In order to meet the minimum payment. I'm now wondering with that in mind if he's being vague about the surgery because he knows it's going to cost a lot?
> 
> The last time I saw the vet he said that the abcess had cleared but I will ask again. I'm dreading seeing another vet none we've had so far have been as helpful and thoughtful as Lee has.
> ...


Or maybe the vets feel this is rather intricate surgery he'd prefer not to have to do! I can certainly understand why medical management is preferable in the first place, anyway. It's definitely not a routine one so not on the price list, as such!

I wonder if you'd manage it better with the Miralax as well? Maybe discuss options with the vet.

I'm really so sorry you're still going through all this and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

A random thought, but is Romeo prone to bolting his food really quickly? I seem to recall reading somewhere that gobbling their food can lead to trapped gas in the gut - or am I - er - clawing up the wrong scratching post?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear Romeo is still feeling poorly, fingers crossed he starts to pick up very soon! :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> A random thought, but is Romeo prone to bolting his food really quickly? I seem to recall reading somewhere that gobbling their food can lead to trapped gas in the gut - or am I - er - clawing up the wrong scratching post?


I am glad you mentioned this because I think it may be part of Jumpy's problems too. He has always eaten very fast, and always had a tendency for wind, which has become worse with his recent health issues. Despite being a small cat, he really scoffs his food then asks for more!

So it is certainly worth considering this, if Romeo is usually a fast eater! Feeding little and often may help with this, including with his poo issues too.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Or maybe the vets feel this is rather intricate surgery he'd prefer not to have to do! I can certainly understand why medical management is preferable in the first place, anyway. It's definitely not a routine one so not on the price list, as such!
> 
> I wonder if you'd manage it better with the Miralax as well? Maybe discuss options with the vet.
> 
> I'm really so sorry you're still going through all this and I'll keep my fingers crossed for you both!


PP has been really helpful in regards to Miralax.. I'm going to speak to the *the* vet about that rather than the one I'll end up seeing tonight. I do want to try it just not confident in making that judgement myself..? I've been reading about endoscopic balloon dilation.. would that be something they could do? Thank you again.



> A random thought, but is Romeo prone to bolting his food really quickly? I seem to recall reading somewhere that gobbling their food can lead to trapped gas in the gut - or am I - er - clawing up the wrong scratching post?


He does eat his food quite quickly (it's always been a concern) but the vet has never made an issue of it.. I think it was Ella (few pages back) suggested a bowl from zooplus which I'm hoping to get soon it makes it will make it harder for him to eat so fast. In the last week or so his eating has somewhat slowed down.. Button manages to finish her food and walk back upstairs before he eats half of his.

I think for now I'll go back to putting a tiny bit on his plate at a time and see how we get on with that.

TM I will find the link for the bowl if your interested?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes please!!! That would be great thanks  xx


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Dry: (if you need it)

Plastic Cat Bowls: on Sale now at zooplus: Tiger Diner Cat Bowl for dry food

Wet:
Great deals on single-coloured bowls at zooplus: Savic Gobble-Stop Bowl, 0.4 l


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> PP has been really helpful in regards to Miralax.. I'm going to speak to the *the* vet about that rather than the one I'll end up seeing tonight. I do want to try it just not confident in making that judgement myself..? I've been reading about endoscopic balloon dilation.. would that be something they could do? Thank you again.?


Personally, I'd be very relucatant to allow anyone except a very experienced vet (surgeon) to carry out any procedure like this at all! I reckon it's best avoided at all costs. While I'm no way discrediting your current good vet ( and it's great he's consulting with the specialists) do remember as it stands, we only have one opinion of all of this as well. I'm not saying he's wrong but with these sort of potentially risky procedures, I believe it's always best to get a few opinions before proceeding. 

When I think about it-I'm also wondering why Romeo appeared to be symptom free for such a long time.....until the appearance of the abscess, that is. Or at least that's my understanding of this?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Personally, I'd be very relucatant to allow anyone except a very experienced vet (surgeon) to carry out any procedure like this at all! I reckon it's best avoided at all costs. While I'm no way discrediting your current good vet ( and it's great he's consulting with the specialists) do remember as it stands, we only have one opinion of all of this as well. I'm not saying he's wrong but with these sort of potentially risky procedures, I believe it's always best to get a few opinions before proceeding.
> 
> When I think about it-I'm also wondering why Romeo appeared to be symptom free for such a long time.....until the appearance of the abscess, that is. Or at least that's my understanding of this?


September- He's always had a gassy belly (This was picked up 1st vaccination , 2nd vaccination and emergency visit when he had dire-rear literally running out of his bum) He was treated for "Bacterial overgrowth" , Gardia .
I changed his diet to grain free.

Seresto Flea Collar (October) - Runny bum , "ataxic back legs" and lethargic.. He had an Enema... Still didn't clear up so went back to the vets again a few days later - had a complete phyical - No neurological problems , reflexes were all fine etc etc appeared to be in no pain. We were given 4/5 days of Metacam after about 4 days he was walking again.

End of november - Walking "funny" on his legs again , Spent a lot of time in and out of the litter tray... Looked painful to wee.. Sometimes not urinating at all. Vet diagnosed UTI and he was given a AB injection. UA came back clear but urine was "dilute" (Put down to the fact we rapidly upped his fluids)

and now this...


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Haven't got any advice but just wanted to say I'm hoping Romeo gets better soon :001_wub:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Little bit of a positive update...

Yesterday Romeo actually started walking around a bit more and it looked a lot easier for :thumbup1: This morning after his breakfast and just as I'd finished taking the rubbish bags out for collection :001_huh: he decided to go for a poo... It was formed but quite soft (which is what the vet said we should be aiming for) it wasn't as large as the last few he's had (which have left him not walking again) it didn't appear so painful for him to pass... But I'm happy to say he's been stalking his sister this morning :001_huh: and we've had quite a 
lot of play time :thumbup1: He's still looking quite depressed though?!

Only issue I'm having is I'm finding it hard to encourage him to drink since we started feeding him raw... I've managed to tempt him with chicken broth usually.. I know raw has a lot of moisture anyway and he's still taking lactulose with his food now (instead of syringing) should I be worried? Everyone has said that raw poo's are quite dry and firm... Or should the lactulose compensate for that?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't advise on your question AM, but really happy to read that Romeo is making an improvement. I hope he continues to do so.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear Romeo is starting to pick up... Hope this is the start of a full recovery and you get your Romeo back to full health!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> Little bit of a positive update...
> Only issue I'm having is I'm finding it hard to encourage him to drink since we started feeding him raw... I've managed to tempt him with chicken broth usually.. I know raw has a lot of moisture anyway and he's still taking lactulose with his food now (instead of syringing) should I be worried? Everyone has said that raw poo's are quite dry and firm... Or should the lactulose compensate for that?


I've no experience of raw and stool consistency but I would imagine the Lactulose should help with softening. At any rate he'll be producing less waste so this is a definite plus. I hope the raw feeders can help more with this.

Poor Romeo I'm glad to learn he's a little better. How is he today? Your vet should be back next week? You guys deserve a break!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> I've no experience of raw and stool consistency but I would imagine the Lactulose should help with softening. At any rate he'll be producing less waste so this is a definite plus. I hope the raw feeders can help more with this.
> 
> Poor Romeo I'm glad to learn he's a little better. How is he today? Your vet should be back next week? You guys deserve a break!


He's been running around this morning (when I've engaged him in play) he stalked Button a few times... and when he walks his legs are moving correctly (they aren't bowed out) It's weird but he's still acting quite depressed when nobody is engaging him to play? I can't wait for the vet to get back!!!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll bet you can't. I'd also like some reassurance that the abscess has cleared up completely and I can't help but feel it might well have something to do with his continued discomfort, especially when defecating and feeling depressed as the latter _can_ a sign of pain or soreness. So I'd make a point of enquiring about it. I'd book my visit with your vet now in case you'd have to wait for an appointment!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Raw poos are dry and firm, but normally very small. Combined with lactulose, I doubt you'll have any issues, as already dvidenced by this morning's litter tray drop. As for drinking, if you're following my advice about adding water to his raw, I wouldn't worry too much. Mine only get through about 500 mls in a week, and there's 4 of them, but that's because raw is so moist anyway, and I add lots of water to it too.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

When I feed Charlie her raw, I put the defrosted chunk in a freezer bag, add a tablespoon or two of water (as a guesstimate, in reality it's a quick squirt or two from the tap!) and shake it up a bit. It then gets a 20 second spin in the microwave to get it to fresh kill temperature and another shake, which results in the water becoming a nice broth in itself. I don't worry about bacteria etc. as about three minutes later, there is nothing left! 

So good to hear he seems a bit more animated, hopefully he's started on the road to a full recovery :thumbup1:


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Jesthar said:


> When I feed Charlie her raw, I put the defrosted chunk in a freezer bag, add a tablespoon or two of water (as a guesstimate, in reality it's a quick squirt or two from the tap!) and shake it up a bit. It then gets a 20 second spin in the microwave to get it to fresh kill temperature and another shake, which results in the water becoming a nice broth in itself. I don't worry about bacteria etc. as about three minutes later, there is nothing left!
> 
> So good to hear he seems a bit more animated, hopefully he's started on the road to a full recovery :thumbup1:


I'm wondering if it is ok to add water to it AND Lactulose and Emiprid .. Will the water make the medication less efficient? IANTHI.. COME BACK PLEASE!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad Romeo seems to have turned a corner. I wouldn't _think_ water would make the meds less efficiant, as long as he eats everything in his bowl, but I know nothing!

So yes - come on Ianthi!


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

MCWillow said:


> I am glad Romeo seems to have turned a corner. I wouldn't _think_ water would make the meds less efficiant, as long as he eats everything in his bowl, but I know nothing!
> 
> So yes - come on Ianthi!


Thank you MCWillow.. We just need to keep it up now! 
What would make Romeo really really happy is if Rowan started getting better too! xxx


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Updated Rowans thread - he should be able to come home on Monday  :thumbup:


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

auspiciousmind said:


> I'm wondering if it is ok to add water to it AND Lactulose and Emiprid .. Will the water make the medication less efficient? IANTHI.. COME BACK PLEASE!!


I looked up the Emiprid and it's used to improve gastric motility (important in Romeo's case and it helps to move food through the GI tract) and it says to give it directly into his mouth! So I would be inclined to give this undiluted to be on the safe side. You normally mix them both with give with food?

NOAH Compendium of Animal Medicines: Emeprid 1 mg/ml oral solution for dogs and cats - Contra-indications, warnings, etc


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

How is Romeo doing today?


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello everyone,
You aren't going to believe this... I (ME) now has a abscess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Update on Romeo:
He had another Poo yesterday morning? It was formed but nice and soft and he hasn't had any walking problems... infact he's climbing the curtains... and keeping everyone awake all night! 

He's getting on really well with the raw.. had a bit of a moan about it on the 3rd day but I soon talked him into eating it... by crushing some dreamies and sprinkling over the top.. I've portioned out another 8 days and I'm getting into the routine of making sure I've got one defrosted for tomorrow 

Ianthi - Thank you for the link about emiprid.. I'll ask my vet (Who by the way has extended his holiday by another week  ) He did tell us to put it on Romeo's food though because Romeo really was working himself up with it. I'm not adding water to Romeo's food anymore anyway because he won't touch the raw if it has water on it... However  I was messing around with the water fountain a few days ago and realised I could turn the speed of the water down  and since then he's been drinking quite happily out of it!

We have a new problem... Saturday night Romeo was strutting across the bed and what is hanging out of his bum...? A worm  by the looks of it it was a segment of a tapeworm... So Button and Romeo both need to be wormed again! I'm pretty sure it's from ingesting a flea - We had a huge flea problem and I was worried about dosing Romeo with treatment (after the october incident) and especially since he was so ill (last few weeks) but they've both been done now.. So I'll get hold of the vets for some worming tablets!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, AM - poor you! *hugs* Hope the human doctor gets you fixed up pronto!

So good to hear Romeo is eating and drinking OK, and also back top climbing the curtans! But worms as well? Poor mite! Maybe that could answer some questions as to where some of his essential nutrients have been going...


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're not too well though I'm not surprised given the tough time you've been through-stress can be detrimental to the immune system!

It's good to hear Romeo is managing better with the raw-you must be relieved to see something is working at last. It's often a case of trial and error with these things and this includes the medications as well, sometimes.

Get yourself off to the doctor and vets for the wormer and hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Ianthi said:


> Sorry to hear you're not too well though I'm not surprised given the tough time you've been through-stress can be detrimental to the immune system!
> 
> It's good to hear Romeo is managing better with the raw-you must be relieved to see something is working at last. It's often a case of trial and error with these things and this includes the medications as well, sometimes.
> 
> Get yourself off to the doctor and vets for the wormer and hope you feel much better soon.


Thank you 
I'm actually off to the hospital after having seen the doctor!! I've got a gigantic list written for the OH regarding Romeo his food and his meds! xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hoping you will feel better soon, and that your OH follows his instructions! x


----------



## BHgymteach (Jan 11, 2014)

I am desperately trying to find someone with experience with a cat that has megacolon and an anal stricture. I thought I read on here you mentioned you did?
If so can you offer any advice how to manage this problem with a cat and their diet, etc?

Please reply if you can?? Thanks so much!!!


----------

